#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-01
<Myrtti> HEADS UP!
<Myrtti> 16:28 @,- Virus [n=misterio@223.85-84-56.dynamic.clientes.euskaltel.es] has quit  [Excess Flood]
<Myrtti> just made a visit to -fi
<jpds> Myrtti: What did he/she/it do?
<Myrtti> flood with 16:28 < Virus> bot: www.openarena.ws
<erUSUL> Myrtti: bingo has entered #ubuntu-es but no flood yet
 * erUSUL crosses fingers
<erUSUL> he left
<erUSUL> XD
<filo1234> hi guys
<compengi> i'm hosting ubotu-lb bot for ubuntu-lb channel. could this bot have a cloak something like /ubuntu-lb/bot/ubotu-lb?
<nalioth> compengi: why?
<nalioth> compengi: /whois ubot3    /whois ubot5
<compengi> just was asking
<jpds> nalioth: Afternoon.
<jussi01> gday nalioth
<nalioth> hi y'all
<compengi> nalioth, btw ubottu does have it's own cloak
<nalioth> compengi: ubottu is the official ubuntu bot.
<compengi> i see..
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-02
<filo1234> o/ all
<Myrtti> hello
<filo1234> how are you Myrtti ? :)
<Myrtti> so-so, and you?
<Myrtti> flu season is starting, it appears
<filo1234> so and so me too, i'ma at work now and there is very  fu** hot here
<Myrtti> it seems to have turned into +i
<arquebus> I cant get into #ubuntu-es , I get a message saying I have to be invited, Im thinking the channel has been hacked/taken over
<Myrtti> erUSUL, jpds ping
<jussi01> jpds: you around?
<jussi01> hehe
<stdin> interesting modes +stincrzJ
<Myrtti> I suspect someone tried to set a ban
<Myrtti> and the hostmasks might have gotten wrong
<Myrtti> so the client has interpreted the hostmask as modes
<jussi01> Id agree with that
<Myrtti> I wouldn't go as far as assuming the channel has been taken over
<jpds> Myrtti: Hmm.
<stdin> the access list looks funny to me too
<Myrtti> fetova ^
<Myrtti> oh, jolly
<fetova> hi Myrtti
<fetova> what's up?
<Myrtti> mind checking the modes on -es?
<jpds> That should have fixed it.
<stdin> something about having <nick>!*@* in the access list seems dangerous to me, but then the services might take care of that
<jpds> stdin: It's P3LICANY's fault.
<fetova> mmm... ok :)
<arquebus> ok, the problem with #ubuntu-es seems to be fixed now, thanks everyone
<stdin> keelhaul him, arggg :)
<fetova> i'm glad it's ok now
<jpds> Myrtti: Modes fixed, I've reset them to +cntz.
<Myrtti> just out of curiosity
<Myrtti> what was the cause?
<Myrtti> borked banning?
<jpds> Seems like erUSUL just did a mistake setting some bans.
<Myrtti> ah
<Myrtti> as I suspected
<Myrtti> has happened to mee too many times
<jpds> Whoops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42763/
<jussi01> oops...
<jpds> Everything OK now tho.
<Myrtti> woops.... :-D
 * Myrtti pokes erUSUL with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> NAUGHTY erUSUL! NAUGHTY!
<erUSUL> Myrtti: what's up
 * Myrtti spanks erUSUL for http://paste.ubuntu.com/42763/
 * erUSUL :'|
<erUSUL> Copy paste error .... middle click can be hard ...
<Myrtti> have a lollipop
 * Myrtti gives erUSUL a lollipop
 * erUSUL :)
<Myrtti> be careful next time :->
<Myrtti> (or I'll spank you again)
<erUSUL> Myrtti: promise
<erUSUL> My irc foo is limited ... did i change channel modes ? dind't notce... also i deleted bogus bans after the mistake
<jpds> erUSUL: I fixed them, no need to panic :)
<Myrtti> we forgive you
<erUSUL> jpds: i saw the backlog
<erUSUL> jpds: just checked +d and +e are both indeed channel modes .... sorry for the breakage
<jpds> I don't think +d is a channel mode.
<erUSUL> jpds: it is listed on freenodes page but as i said my knowledge is limited ...
<erUSUL> jpds: so for some time only registered users could enter ...
<jpds> \o/ Yes, no more spam.
<jpds> Ah, +d is the realname ban, yes.
<nalioth> jpds: if you ever join a channel with +D set, leave it immediately
<jpds> nalioth: +D?
 * jpds never mentioned a "+D".
<nalioth> you mentioned channel modes
 * nalioth is offering good advice
<jpds> Yep. Gotcha.
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> so i need an opinion :) there is some particular mode for ban user with mibbit?
<stdin> mibbit encoded the IP address as Hex in the ident, and will have the hostname or IP as the realname
<Pici> filo1234: A mibbit user on the same connection (ip address) will always have the same ident and realname.
<filo1234> ok therefore ban username_mibbit is own safetly
<filo1234> for example *!*57090a28*@*
<stdin> yeah, that'll work (as long as they don't change their IP somehow)
<filo1234> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-03
<filo1234> @/ all
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-04
<LjL> no0tic's member cloak is inactive, deactivating from team
<compengi> what ubuntu pastebin script do you use?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-05
<yog1> hello every one can anyone help with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<nalioth> yog1: support is in #ubuntu
<yog1> oh ok
<yog1> thank
<jussi01> Will the french ops please pop up?
<garthounet> ???
<garthounet> ya des francais ici?
<garthounet> jai des kestion
<trucMuche> garthounet, c'est pas ici que tu vas régler tes problèmes de ban
<LjL> garthounet already come to me to have his ban from #kubuntu removed (i had set it)
<LjL> i'm still not sure why he'd want to be in there if he cannot speak english to begin with, but anyway
<garthounet> alors ou?
<garthounet> donne moi un lien si tu peut
<garthounet> merci
<garthounet> ???
<garthounet> french
<jussi01> LjL: he was in #kubuntu - but is banned from the french channels
<garthounet> yes
<garthounet> this
<garthounet> ???
<garthounet> je fais
<garthounet> koi?
<garthounet> ljl
<garthounet> sp4arky you can?
<LjL> jussi01: yes, he was because i had unbanned him from there, but i suppose perhaps the french ops wanted to know about it
<garthounet> LjL erase ban please
<garthounet> del
<garthounet> del ban
<garthounet> exit ban please
<garthounet> please
<trucMuche> garthounet, discute avec jerome_ et apprenez les règles de bonne conduite sur irc : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/conduiteirc
<LjL> garthounet: to say it plainly, i have no idea what you're saying / pour parler sincerement, je n'ai pas d'idee de que tu es en trein de dire
<trucMuche> "code of conduit"
<trucMuche> c
<trucMuche> "code of conduct"
<garthounet> pourkoi tu me parle de jerome?
<garthounet> hein?
<garthounet> LjL tu peut lever le ban?
<LjL> non
<garthounet> pourquoi?
<LjL> parce c'est pas mon canal
<garthounet> c'est sparky qui ma bannie
<garthounet> trucmuche explique toi...on a fait quoi avec jerome???
<trucMuche> garthounet, tu dois donc voir ça avec Sp4rky
<trucMuche> et non ici
<garthounet> il est pas la
<trucMuche> donc tu attendras qu'il soit disponible
<garthounet> trucmuche pourquoi tu ma parler de jerome?
<garthounet> qu'a t-il fait?
<garthounet> trucmuche pourquoi tu ne texplique pas?
<garthounet> bon je laisse tomber
<trucMuche> LjL, it's hard :)
<LjL> trucMuche: *tu* es celui que ne s'explique pas... ;)
<trucMuche> i remember !!
<trucMuche>  ("partie faire caca") <-- quit message
<trucMuche> Sp4rky ban he just after this
<sysdef> .oO( this looks all greek to me - or french )
<trucMuche> special french effect :(
<nalioth> sysdef: Sie müssen lernen Französisch.
<trucMuche> learn and read
<sysdef> :o
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-06
<garthounet> ya des francais ici?
<Myrtti> Nafallo, Philip5: pingpong
<Nafallo> Myrtti: pong
<Myrtti> äh.
<Myrtti> jag HATAR windows...
<Myrtti> :-< windows, putty and right click paste is EVIL
<erUSUL> Myrtti: middle click paste in windows http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-windows-download/copy-and-paste-quicker-using-your-mouse-with-true-x+mouse-gizmo-294701.php
<elkbuntu> heh "The biggest problem with the app is that your middle click button is entirely hijacked for pasting, meaning you can't use it for middle-click scrolling or closing tabs in Firefox, which may be a show-stopper for some."
<erUSUL> elkbuntu: what i miss when in windows is that i can not easily swap leftCrtl and Caps lock XD
<Myrtti> I miss workspaces
<Myrtti> this clutter makes me go insane
<erUSUL> Myrtti: even MS knows that and one of the "MS WinXP powertoys" is a workspace applet for windows XXDD
<Myrtti> erUSUL: ha           ha     ha
<Myrtti> :-|
<Myrtti> not to mention THE VIRUSES
<Myrtti> GODDAMNIT
<Myrtti> one day, I'll take this keyboard, and whack it into pieces and kill the hard drives by throwing them down the balcony
<LjL> not to mention drives that, for some reason nobody will really ever understand, are fragmented like hell with every defragmenter on earth refusing to fix them
<johanbr> Nafallo, Philip5: där ?
<Nafallo> johanbr: pong
<johanbr> Fick ett klagomål från en av stammisarna i kanalen som tyckte ops gör för lite (och tillåter för mycket).
<Nafallo> kan du skicka vidare till oss tva?
<Myrtti> JAG VET INGENTING!
 * Myrtti springer till bastun
<Nafallo> ah. det var fran Myrtti... :-P
<johanbr> nej :)
<Myrtti> NEJ DET VAR JAG INTE!
<Myrtti> bastun -->
 * Nafallo ger Myrtti en snabb kram innan hon springer ivag
<Myrtti> fråga det som klagade att komma hit?
<Myrtti> kanske det är nån som sku diskuteras allihopa?
 * Myrtti kramar Nafallo ♥ 
<Myrtti> bastun, ny!
<Philip5> johanbr: nu är jag här
<Myrtti> hälsingar från bastun
<johanbr> Myrtti: irc-ar du från bastun? :)
<Nafallo> hon ar geek. vad hade du vantat dig? :-)
<johanbr> Måste nog ha en sån där allväderslaptop för det.
 * Nafallo undrar om Myrtti borjar bli full med smalt plast annu :-)
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> jag VAR där
<johanbr> Nafallo, Philip5: så vad tror ni om policy? Bestämma något fast ang policy, eller ha det som nu och försöka vara mer aktiv? Eller nåt annat alternativ?
<Nafallo> johanbr: vad jag sa privat borde vara en gyldene medelvag
 * LjL hatar Nafallos öäålöst tangentbord
<Nafallo> hatar ar ett valdigt starkt ord :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: men Lexins automatisk rättstavning är inte så stark
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> LjL: jag har ju sagt till att om han vill kan jag köpa en tangentbord och skicka den till UK :-D
<Myrtti> den irriterar mig också :-P
<Nafallo> mamma ser atminstone genom fingrarna :-P
<LjL> Myrtti: meh, man behöver inte ett *fisiskt* svenktangentbord för att använda layouten... fan, jag använder den med ett italienskt bord och har det bra
<Nafallo> vad ar det forresten for likhet mellan min mamma och Myrtti ? ;-)
<Myrtti> jag känner mig som en irc mamma för mest tid... >____>
<Myrtti> "bråka inte!"
<LjL> Myrtti: nä, du är irkkava mummon :P
<Nafallo> bada har gett mig sprint :-)
<Nafallo> sprit even
<Myrtti> LjL: haista home
<LjL> i'll just assume that was an insult
<LjL> especially given google translate *still* doesn't work with konqueror
<Nafallo> LjL: they run Ubuntu. not the other thing ;-)
<Myrtti> "snusa mögel" "smell mold" "sentire muff"
<LjL> Myrtti: is the last one supposed to be italian? (if so, i suspect you omitted a final "a")
<Myrtti> ... whatever
 * Myrtti goes to get a sauna cider
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Myrtti> happiness ♥
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> om man frågar min åsikt, och jag ska inte vänta att det vill :-P
<Myrtti> kanske du kunde ha några mer?
<Myrtti> eller
<Myrtti> jag vet inte.
<Myrtti> cidern är gott
 * Nafallo undrar vad Myrtti pratar om
 * Myrtti ger Nafallo potatischips och cider
<Myrtti> här, varsågo
<Nafallo> Myrtti: men men men... jag vill inte ha? :-)
<Myrtti> mer för mig då
<Myrtti> skål
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> lol. Zambezi ar sa... finkanslig :-)
<Nafallo> 19:43 < Zambezi> lokpest: Du kanske ska droppa diskussionen innan alla tror att du är typ 14 år.
 * Nafallo funderar pa att ge Myrtti op lite snabbt i -se och se vad hon gor ;-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: kolla -se :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: och du far deopa sjalv nar du ar klar. jag ska duscha ;-)
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> Barbaran dog :-(
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-07
<elkbuntu> who handles the locobots these days? the new singapore team would love one in their channel - #ubuntu-sg
<elkbuntu> thanks!
<nalioth> elkbuntu: seems lately, the teams have been "rolling their own"
<Myrtti> no men jag måste kommentera att när jag kanske inte antar att förbjuda alla svärord, känns det lite främmande at nästan varannan ord i -se är svärord
<ockonal> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<ockonal> Can u help me with ati-drivers install?
<Myrtti> Ubuntu support is at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> you're welcome to ask your questions there
<ockonal> ok, thanks ;)
<cycloudyang> hello~
<cycloudyang> and does anyone know where i can get the current murrine engine?
<cycloudyang> i can not get it through svn in a terminal due to my ISP.
<cycloudyang> or is there a great site providing the .deb?
<erUSUL> cycloudyang: help in #ubuntu this channel is for operators of ubuntu related channels
<erUSUL> cycloudyang: "/j #ubuntu" and ask there please
<cycloudyang> oh, sorry for my mistake~
<cycloudyang> i just know how to log in irc
<cycloudyang> thanks all the same
<erUSUL> cycloudyang: no problem :)
<Zic> the IrcTeam on Launchpad is about International Ubuntu IRC Operator, or about Operator of #ubuntu channel ?
<erUSUL> Zic: the later faik
<Zic> ok
<Myrtti> hm, both I think
<Myrtti> if you're talking strictly about the launchpad team
 * erUSUL goes to join IrcTeam in launchpad
<Zic> it's what I want to know about this team on launchpad :)
<Myrtti> whaddaya want to know?
<Zic> if this launchpad team was for International operators, or just for #ubuntu and affiliated channels
<Zic> to subscribe myself… or not :)
<Myrtti> I still don't understand what you want to know
<Myrtti> if it is for international operators - would you subscribe?
<Myrtti> if it's for #ubuntu only - would you subscribe?
<Zic> if it's for international operators, I should subscribe
<Zic> if it's for #ubuntu only, I'm not concerned
<Myrtti> Zic: I don't see why you shouldn't subscribe to it
<Zic> Myrtti: ok, thanks ;)
<doilgheas> hey
<doilgheas> i'm from the german community for kubuntu (kubuntu-de.org) we have two users for the irc chan configuration, the old one "kubuntu-deIRC" and the new one "kubuntu-de"(which i had registered today) is it possible to drop both that we can use the old one again, cuz we miss the password :( and would it be possible to drop the chan #kubine, the owner is the old user. a collegue of mine told me he wants to have the user kubuntu-deIRC for the
<doilgheas> chan configuration so we dont need the new one (kubuntu-de) any longer. thx a lot
<yell0w> bazhang: so how would i go about solving the issue ?
<PriceChild> Yay fun for me today it seems.
<PriceChild> yell0w: one mo, let me look into it
<PriceChild> yell0w: you are the only one in -vn?
<PriceChild> doilgheas: check the email address used when registering kubuntu-de
<doilgheas> k
<PriceChild> yell0w: can you point me to any info about ubuntu-vn?
<yell0w> PriceChild: i'm sorry ?
<yell0w> 2008-0907_09:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-vn:
<yell0w> 2008-0907_09:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : BuiSyPhong
<yell0w> 2008-0907_09:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Registered : Apr 02 02:08:05 2006 (2 years, 22 weeks, 5 days, 12:29:04 ago)
<yell0w> 2008-0907_09:37 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Last used  : Apr 02 02:08:05 2006 (2 years, 22 weeks, 5 days, 12:29:04 ago)
<PriceChild> yell0w: That channel is reserved for the Ubuntu Viet Nam LoCo team. Does this team exist?
<yell0w> as far as i know, nope
<yell0w> i am a vietnamese but i am not in vietnam
<yell0w> i just want to help out since i'm on irc on freenode all the time
<PriceChild> I would rather we gave that channel to someone from the Ubuntu-vn LoCo group than someone who isn't.
<yell0w> i can't become one of the group can i ?
<yell0w> since i'm not physically there ?
<PriceChild> Well then i think it will be pretty hard for you to participate in the -vn LoCo, which begs the question as to why you should run their channel.
<yell0w> oh because there are nobody present
<yell0w> as far as i know i'm the only vietnamese kid on here running ubuntu
<yell0w> lol
<PriceChild> That channel is not for vietnamese kids. It is for the ubuntu-vn LoCo team.
<yell0w> i understand that PriceChild
<yell0w> i am just asking since i just want to help out
<PriceChild> i think there are better ways to help out with a LoCo team than asking for ops.
<Myrtti> Where are you then if not in Vietnam?
<yell0w> i just need to be able to set the topic
<Pici> Why do you need to set the topic?
<yell0w> us Myrtti
<Myrtti> Out of curiosity asking
<Myrtti> Oh ok
<yell0w> Pici: because one of them would come in, ask a question, and if i'm not there will just quit
<yell0w> i don't think they're used to the idea of , ask and wait
<yell0w> that's pretty much the topic i want to set
<yell0w> lol
<Zic> maybe just set the channel mode to -t
<Zic> without op access
<Zic> s/without op access/let you change the topic without op access/
<yell0w> that'd work
<yell0w> but i don't have op so i can't change channel mode
<yell0w> lol
<abwesend_> http://www.hanf-spiel.de/137695
<Myrtti> nalioth: ^
<nalioth> Myrtti: noted
<filo1234> hi guys
<filo1234> guys someone have open an unofficial #ubuntu-it-bar
<filo1234> we want close that
<filo1234> how we can doit?
<erUSUL> nalioth: PriceChild ^^^^  ??
<nalioth> filo1234: sure
<filo1234> nalioth: how?
<filo1234> nalioth: here there is only official chan in accord with freenode http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<nalioth> filo1234: seems to be taken care of
<filo1234> nalioth: sorry i don't nderstand
<filo1234> nalioth: can you thinking you for close it?
<filo1234> nalioth: thanks
<filo1234> i have see :)
<nalioth> filo1234:
<nalioth> Si è chiusa.
<filo1234> nalioth: lol speak me in italian too?? :)
<nalioth> filo1234: google translate
<filo1234> ahhaa  so ok
<nalioth> Google traduce
<filo1234> nalioth: non sempre bene lol
<filo1234> nalioth: doesn't trnslate good sometimes :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-01
<pak33m> hi all
<pak33m> here to request my ubuntu member cloak
<Nafai> What does one need to be a Ubuntu member?
<Flannel> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Nafai> Looks like I have some work to do :)
<elky> Nafai, you don't get anything for nothing these days ;)
<Nafai> Of course :)
<elky> Nafai, if you need some guidance as to how to contribute, feel free to ask us.
<Nafai> Sure thing, I appreciate it
<Nafai> I really should use my packaging skills for good use
<Nafai> I package company stuff for our private Debian repos all the time
<elky> oh of course. you should talk to the MOTUs if you have not already
<pak33m> elky: heya. are you able to help me get my ubuntu member cloak?
<Myrtti> pak33m: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<pak33m> Myrtti: im up to the part where i ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> then provide the launchpad page?
<Myrtti> or did you already?
<Myrtti> pak33m: ?
<pak33m> Myrtti: oh sorry i didnt provide that yet
<pak33m> Myrtti: https://launchpad.net/~pak33m
<Myrtti> pak33m: thank you, someone will cloak you soon, if hasn't already
<pak33m> Myrtti: good stuff thank you
<elky> nalioth, Pricey, jussi01: Please cloak pak33m. Thanks.
<pak33m> thanks all :)
<jussi01> pak33m: you are cloaked. :)
<pak33m> jussi01: alright thanks again
<niko> someone know how much time LjL will be offline ?
<jussi01> niko: how long is a peice of string?
<elky> niko, is there a reason you're asking?
<niko> elky: some information about floodbot
<elky> ah. see if his email is on launchpad, maybe?
<niko> yes, i will try, he leave irc or ?
<Myrtti> niko: his visits to IRC are impossible to predict
<elky> the alternative is using the magic that is memoserv ;)
<elky> consider it to be a compromise
<Nafallo> MAGIC!
 * m4v puts his wizard hat, then tries to summon LjL here
 * jussi01 puts on wizard hat and summons memoserv!
<DisasteR> hi
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> DisasteR, welcome for new ubuntumember :)
<DisasteR> hehe
<niko> elky: can you status for his cloak request
<niko> DisasteR: give your launchap page please
<DisasteR> https://launchpad.net/~benj.saiz
<Pici> nalioth: do you have a moment to cloak DisasteR here?
<nalioth> Pici: sure
<DisasteR> thanks nalioth
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-02
<kelemengabor> hi guys, could somebody create an irc cloak for me? I'm Ubuntu member since yesterday: https://launchpad.net/~kelemeng
<niko> Pici, elky can you status ?
<bernard-opic> hi! Is there someone here that could help me to obtain my Ubuntu cloak :-) My LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~bernard-opic. TIA
<niko> Pici: elky can you status ?
<elky> niko, status?
<niko> elky: about kelemengabor and bernard-opic request
<elky> niko, i see no url for kelemungabor
<niko> https://launchpad.net/~kelemeng ?
<elky> kelemeng is already in the cloaked launchpad group
<elky> launchpad is sloooooooooow tonight
<niko> so i can cloak him
<elky> they're both fine to be cloaked.
<bernard-opic> I must leave my desk right now, do you need me?
<niko> bernard-opic: /whois bernard-opic
<bernard-opic> nice, i received the NickServ notification
<bernard-opic> thanks a lot
<bernard-opic> bye
<bernard-opic> nickname: bopic
<cpio> hi
<cpio> I'm sorry but I changed my nickname after having requested an Ubuntu cloak, and I lost my cloak
<cpio> I really apologize for that, and could it be possible to restart the process with my new nickname?
<nalioth> cpio: /msg nickserv help group
<cpio> thx
<m4v> In u-es-ops we're looking forward to bring up the issue about the management of #ubuntu-es* channels to the Irc Council, can somebody tell me when is the next meeting and how to add the subject in the agenda?
<m4v> I'm looking in http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar but I can't find anything. the last meeting was the 9th it seems so
<jussi01> m4v: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<jussi01> Myrtti: on the fridge, this sunday?
<jussi01> err
<jussi01> m4
<jussi01> m4v:
<jussi01> oh dear... not my best moment
<jussi01> m4v: you can also add background here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal - this helps the IRCC members to think about things prior to the meeting.
<m4v> erUSUL, you can this sunday? I remember you saying that sundays weren't good for you :(
<erUSUL> m4v: 1300 utc is a better hour i would try to be there
<erUSUL> may i add something to the agenda m4v ? i can not promise to be there but i'll try
<jussi01> erUSUL: You or your proxy needs to be there.
<m4v> erUSUL: sure, was thinking what to write for a background
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok; i would not add an item to the agenda. i i finally show up. the isuue can be discussed anyway ?
<jussi01> erUSUL: We need it on the agenda so people can plan for it. If you have a "proxy" (m4v for example) then you can get him to follow it up.
<jussi01> but if you want it to be discussed please put it on the agenda and wiki discussion page
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok; should i mention the proxy on the wiki ?
<jussi01> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> m4v: i put you as my proxy ? i dunno if the fact of not being op would hust... but you can stand as user of the channel
<erUSUL> hurt the case*
<jussi01> erUSUL: you need to put someone who can speak for you.
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok; understood
<m4v> erUSUL: I don't mind speaking for you if you can make it, I still hope for you to be there, as you're the most active op in u-es
<m4v> err, if you can't make it*
<jussi01> erUSUL: you need to be specific about what you want us to do. also, some background at :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal wouldnt hurt.
<erUSUL> jussi01: well well i did not want to writte half of EL Quijote in the agenda page. Background is being discussed will came later...
<erUSUL> jussi01: i will try to writte something short and to the point.
<jussi01> erUSUL: I mean on the agenda it should be something like: Founder replacement for #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> jussi01: well i do not want to replace the founder if some other compromise can be reached. i do not want +F a +f would be more than enough
<erUSUL> jussi01: but if there is the only way (replace the founder) to get more active ops so be it
<jussi01> erUSUL: righ
<jussi01> t
<m4v> erUSUL: well, you can add both opions to be discussed?
<m4v> options*
<RoAkSoAx> jussi01, I think we rather explain you guys whats going on in #ubuntu-es and then you can decide if we should change founder or not
<jussi01> RoAkSoAx: yeah, sure. just make sure its clear I guess. and as much background as you can would be nice.
<RoAkSoAx> jussi01, awesome. We'll do then. Thanks :)
<erUSUL> the thing is the founder is not online most of the time. we lack active ops and only he can gave access to new ones. he does not do a good job aproving ops becouse the last ones he aproved are not very active either
<erUSUL> result. most of the time i'm the only op around and the situation is not nice
<jussi01> erUSUL: bring it to the meeting. ;)
<erUSUL> becouse we are flooded by some script kiddies every-day ...
<erUSUL> jussi01: i sent him a few mails a 2 memos so far. no response. he denied to m4v to have receibed anything from me
<jussi01> erUSUL: to the meeting. and the background page. ;)
<erUSUL> jussi01: so what you think is a good headline for the aginda page?
<jussi01> erUSUL: just something dscriptive. sum up the issue in one line.
<erUSUL> jussi01: if someone just gave me +f i doubt he would even notice and none would be hurt ;).
<jussi01> erUSUL: Doesnt just work like that. Anyway, please bring it all to the meeting
<erUSUL> jussi01: m4v RoAkSoAx niko something like -->  Lack of ''active'' ops is hurting #ubuntu-es. The Founder isn't responsible so we ask for a solution (give +f to an active op so more ops can be gathered)
<jussi01> sounds good to me
<erUSUL> ok
<m4v> erUSUL: +1
<m4v> jussi01: we'll write something for the background tomorrow or asap.
<erUSUL> jussi01: may i ask what's up with LjL and its floodbots? it seems that he does not support the decission of banning mibbit...
<jussi01> erUSUL: Im actually trying to get work done here, so maybe later
<erUSUL> jussi01: thanks for all the help.
<cpio> hi.
<cpio> is there a staffer here that can help me, I would be happy to get my cloak /ubuntu/member.
<cpio> my LP page is https://launchpad.net/~cpio.
<cpio> thanks in advance :-)
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> donde puedo reportar un op
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ese erUSUL
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> list
<niko> 2009/09/02 21:53:34 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Information on #ubuntu-esp:
<niko> 2009/09/02 21:53:34 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : [_-GnUMeNaL-_]
<niko> fyi
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> yes
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> si por q erUSUL no me deja entrar al canal
<niko> with your multi ban evade / insult ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> niko erUSUL i putme a ban
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> whi ??
<Pici> niko: When you get a moment, could you enable cpio's ubuntu/member/cpio cloak?
<niko> sure
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> yes
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> shure
<niko> Pici: he is in the right group ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> see the log of the channel
<Pici> niko: I'll take care of that in a moment ;)
<cpio> Pici: thanks
<niko> ok :)
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> xD
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> aja...ni el marcador...ni lo que habia dentro de el..que por desgracia no tenia copiado en ningun otro lugar
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <TTNK> eso de "marcador" a que se refiere?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> un lanzador
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <cousteau> dianita: fuiste a "editar marcadores" y le diste a "quitar"?
<niko> cpio: you are now cloaked
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> aja
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> si
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <cousteau> pues en ese caso tiene que estar por algún lado
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> pero no se aparte de el emtodo buscar como mas encontrarlo?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> *** voyager1 ( n=carlos@112.2.217.87.dynamic.jazztel.es ) entra [14:45]
<niko> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: use pastebin
<cpio> Pici: many thanks
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <TTNK> dianita te acuerdas del nombre o parte de alguna serie que tenias ahi?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <zax> :(
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> * [_-GnUMeNaL-_] asesorias Freenode en #freenode
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> *** modo: ChanServ pone [+o erUSUL]
<Pici> cpio: Sure, and congrats :)
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <dianita> si
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> *** modo: erUSUL pone [+d LiNuX]
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <cousteau> dime una de las series... por ejemplo "Primera temporada de Friends.rar", pues abres una terminal y escribe: find / -iname "*friends*" 2>/dev/null
<cpio> :-)
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> *** modo: erUSUL pone [-o erUSUL]
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> <[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> O.o
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> * Disconnected
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> eeee
<m4v> this is excatly why you're banned in #ubuntu-es
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ¡¡
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> say me
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> what
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> whi ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> por q
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> no hice nada
<niko> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: you forget yesterday i think
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> niko yesterday
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> O.o
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> haaaa
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> oks i dont remove my ban ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> yes or not
<niko> stop evading ban, insult ops, and perhaps a day, you will be unbanned from #ubuntu-es
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> yes but remove my ban and
<niko> #ubuntu-* namespace is under canonical, so you should drop it
<niko> i mean #ubuntu-esp
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> this is a server GLP
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> xD
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> freeeeeee
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> or not
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ???
<m4v> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: your actitude isn't helping you to get unbanned..
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> XD
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> im sorry
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> remove my ban
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> and close the channel
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ok
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> ok and drop the channel
<niko> that doesn't work like that, you should ask in #ubuntu-es-ops channel
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> quit my ban
<niko> ask #ubuntu-es ops for that
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> niko in this channel not help me
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> only ignored my
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> remove my ban please
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> -
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> * Added erUSUL!*@* to ignore list
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> -
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :P
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> oki
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> XD
<niko> that doesn't help you to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-es i guess...
<m4v> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: you don't seem to understand, #ubuntu-es *ISN'T* a channel for chatting, erUSUL told you about it, many people did it too. you did not listen and mocked everyone and the in the channel.
<niko> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: can you explain us why you evade the quiet jussi01 put on you here ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<Myrtti> pro tip: DON'T EVADE BANS
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> XD
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> dont ban me
<m4v> don't break channel's rules, and listen to ops.
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S i dont break the rules
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> just help
<Myrtti> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: er, how does evading bans NOT break the rules?
<Myrtti> I'm a bit lost here, perhaps you could help me and tell?
<Myrtti> hm?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> yes but
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> baned me for what ?
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> i dont write
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> and ban me
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> U.u
<KB1JWQ> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: And your solution to this is to ban evade rather than PMing an op to find out why you were banned?
<m4v> if you're getting banned, there's a good chance that you're breaking some rule.
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> i don't break the rules only just help
<m4v> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: you were doing a lot of offtopic noise in #ubuntu-es, when people pointed that out, you mocked them, you also abused of the bots commands, erUSUL gave you a fair warning and you still dismissed it.
<niko> ( and after that you evade a lot of time )
<Myrtti> weird way of helping
<m4v> and of course, without mentioning all the insults you said to erUSUL, if you can't show some respect to the people present in the channel, then you can't be in the channel.
<niko> [_-GnUMeNaL-_]: first thing, stop evading ban on #ubuntu-es, now.
<m4v> if you can understand that, then take a break, cool off, and think about it. eventually you will be able to return to #ubuntu-es, but only if stop acting the way you acted until now
<m4v> yeah, sure, evading bans isn't going to help...
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> :S
<[_-GnUMeNaL-_]> niko thanks for all friend
<FoolishOwl> Hello. I gather this is where I ask about getting a cloak.
<nhandler> FoolishOwl: Do you have a link to your Launchpad profile?
<FoolishOwl> Yes. Shall I just put it here?
<nhandler> FoolishOwl: Yes, that would be great
<FoolishOwl> https://launchpad.net/~bgvaughan
<nhandler> FoolishOwl: Ubuntu cloaks are only for Ubuntu members
<nhandler> !membership > FoolishOwl
<ubottu> FoolishOwl, please see my private message
<nhandler> FoolishOwl: You can get a generic unaffiliated cloak by following the steps listed on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<FoolishOwl> Thanks. I misunderstood what was meant by "member."
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-03
<r556> Hello
<r556> i have a very old computer (2002) it has intel integrated video thing, and i have reinstalled ubuntu 5 times and am kinda tired of it.. is there any good tutorial for intel integrated video and an old 1994 cry monitor
<r556> i get it to work with my resolutions and stuff but after a while out of the blue dofferent things happen. the lat time it logged in flashed and loggeds out and i couldnt get to the desktop only through the boot menu and restoring my xorg.conf file
<r556> lol sorry misstyping
<r556> all i really want is a good resolution, it just doesnt work if i edit my xorg.conf AT ALL
<JanC> there was a "joeblob" trolling on #ubuntu-women, if anybody else sees him/her, be prepared...  ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-04
<nizarus_> i want to retrive my nickname and i got this message "nizarus #ubuntu-classroom :Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks"
<nizarus_> what it means ??
<Pricey> nizarus: when you can't talk in a channel, due to +m or +b etc. you cannot change nicks either.
<Pricey> nizarus: You can leave the channel to do so.
<nizarus> done, thx Pricey
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-05
<sistpoty> Hi, I assume you can't tell me the if kmos (n=gothicx@unaffiliated/kmos) (as on freenode) matches fanuc98!*fanuc98@adsl-99-152-0-45.dsl.rcfril.sbcglobal.net? (as on oftc)? I have some suspicion there...
<genii> Is an email "declined for membership in the team Ubuntu IRC operator team" anything to worry over if I'm already an op ?
<erUSUL> genii: dunno i'm not an op and i have received the same email (and i never applied for the position) ;P
<genii> Weird
<erUSUL> some launchpad hiccup ?
<genii> Just wondering if I'll suddenly get devoiced and booted from -ops, taken off access lists, etc without knowing what the hell is going on
<niko> jussi01: ping
<erUSUL> genii: that's not possible or shouldn't be possible XD
<genii> erUSUL: OK, thanks
<erUSUL> niko: you received the same mail ?
<niko> no erUSUL
<genii> Is this a no-idle zone?
<niko> genii: no :)
<niko> if it's the case, we have to close the channel :)
<genii> Heh
<genii> So mostly there is where the LoCo ops are?
<niko> yes
<m4v> I understood it as the channel for the ops of the ubuntu channels in irc network
<m4v> ...in the irc network*
<Mez> International?
<Pricey> Hey Mez?
<Mez> yes?
<Pricey> Mez: Was just asking what hte real questino was, together with saying hey! :
<Mez> E_LACK_OF_PUNCTUATION
<Mez> Pricey: /topic = international.
<Nafallo> the topic is international.
<Nafallo> got it.
<Mez> Surely with the new "rules" this isn't just international, but for any / all ops
<Pici> Mez: And why doesnt international define that?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-06
<MTeck> Pici: Why is there a ban on 81.152.232.5?
<MTeck> Pici: 00:53 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-release-party [+bb *!*@81.152.232.5 *!*=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/partybot] by irc.freenode.net
<Mez> Pici: because if I weren't in here due to -uk, I'd be in here due to -backports
<Mez> There are other "out of scope" channels that are not locality based
<jussi01> Mez: to me, the international doesnt exclude non locality based chans. Its an inclusive term, not an exclusive.
<jussi01> Mez: However, if you disagree, it may be helpful for you to suggest your thoughts on a better alternative.
<czajkowski> aloha
<niko> hi
<niko> something i guess your nick is an hash :)
<niko> s/something/sometimes/
<jussi01> Hei all! Just a reminder that the IRC Council meeting is in 15 mins in #ubuntu-meeting.
<jussi01> or 12 even :D
<m4v> jussi01: looks like erusul won't make it for #ubuntu-es's topic, there won't be a problem if I speak on his place?
<jussi01> m4v: if he is happy about that a quick PM to me from him would help.
<niko> as erUsul agreed that ..
<niko> jussi01: check log here :)
<jussi01> niko: can you give me a reference time?
<m4v> well, he's not online..
<m4v> yeah, wait
<niko> jussi01: localised in fact
<m4v> [2009-09-02 15:42:42] erUSUL m4v: i put you as my proxy ? i dunno if the fact of not being op would hust... but you can stand as user of the channel
<m4v> by hust he meant hurt
<m4v> ah, 15:42 hours in my local time, which is utc-3
<niko> jussi01: but as far as i know, erUSUL he's agree
<m4v> YAY!
<jussi01> :)
<niko> just in time
<erUSUL> just in time
<erUSUL>  14:59 is a record for a spanish ;)
<niko> erUSUL: usually you sleep at this time ? :)
<erUSUL> ... siesta ;)
<niko> ^^
<erUSUL> so #ubuntu-meeting is the place...
<niko> sure
<nalioth> meeting beginning any moment
<niko> oh LjL join
<jussi01> niko: ?
<niko> i just have /notify :) i have to talk with him :
<jester-> hi
<jester-> some lcobot admin around?
<jester-> locobot*
<MTeck> Can I have my ubuntu hostmask removed?
<niko> why ?
<MTeck> Avoid some flames when I'm in windows channels asking for help, irritations that haven't gone away, I'm planning on a company hostmask soon, etc.
<niko> there is no ops on these channels to help you ?
<MTeck> help me with which part?
<niko> avoiding issue due to your cloak
<MTeck> No, ops (some of them) in ##windows tend to let Linux bashing slide
<MTeck> niko: the biggest issue is because of irritations in the ubuntu community that I'm having troubles with
<MTeck> niko: I've put thought into the decision - more than just a day or two
<MTeck> I took care of it
<Alvinware> my ubuntu freeze suddenly, why?
<m4v> Alvinware: you will get more chances of getting a reply if you ask in the support channel ----> #ubuntu
<Alvinware> i can't get the original #ubuntu, when i try, i get #ubuntu-ops, why?
<m4v> you're probably banned then, you should talk about in #ubuntu-ops
<m4v> talk about it* in #ubuntu-ops
<MTeck> and now he's ban evading
<unknown1> where can i request to lift a ban on username, other than in #ubuntu-ops?
<niko> unknown1: begins to follow channel rules perhaps ?
<niko> or ask again in #ubuntu-ops in one day
<unknown1> i'm following in ubuntu rules, and i really need help in #ubuntu, ban discourage user of ubuntu.
<unknown1> i cant go in #ubuntu-ops.
<unknown1> how?
<niko> probably because you never read links provided by ops in #ubuntu-ops ?
<niko> anyway, ask op banned you, that's the way to resolve these kind of issue
<m4v> unknown1: there's a reason why you're banned, go to #ubuntu-ops, ask nicely what to do for get unbanned, and listen to the ops.
<unknown1> ask op/ops?
<unknown1> ops banned.
<unknown1> any ways?
<topyli> unknown1: please return to -ops after 24 hours or so, the ban there will be lifted by then
<topyli> meanwhiile,, please don't try and roam the network under different nicks in an attempt to go unnoticed. it's not working
<unknown1> why, they banned my router mac address?
<ikonia> unknown1: you have had your reasons explained
<unknown1> so lift ban?
<unknown1> please life ban ok?
<unknown1> lift?
<ikonia> sorry - not at this time
<ikonia> please come back to #ubuntu-ops in 24 hours AFTER you have read the rules you where requested to read
<unknown1> i have read.
<unknown1> u should read it too, and need to understand
<ikonia> unknown1: then please come back in 24 hours, and next time you're asked multiple times to do something, do it instead of arguing
<ikonia> unknown1: I'm well aware of the rules/guidelines in that documentation, trying to put blame/fault on someone else, this won't be discussed until 24 hous have past, as you have been told
<unknown1> repeat will get warning. too.
<unknown1> other got blame cause responsibility.
<ikonia> again - trying to pick a fight by saying I'm repeating will get you no-where as you have been told about this
<ikonia> until you can stop trying to provoke a situation this will go no further, I only have to repeat something because you are unable to grasp it until it has been said to you multiple times. This channel is not the place to discuss it, please re-join #ubuntu-ops in 24 hours
<unknown1> lol, i'm mean ask multiple times to do something, do it instead of arguing, will get warning, u repeating too? lol.
<unknown1> lol. i'm saying u said repeat it instead of arguing, will get warning, are u repeating something too? lol
<ikonia> this discussion is over
<unknown1> operator shouldn't be excluded. laws apply all, fairness.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-06
<easter_egg> Hi, is possible to have a ubuntu/bot/nickname cloak for the brazilian bot?
<easter_egg> the nick of the bot is ubottu-br
<persia> easter_egg, The ubuntu/bot/nickname is fairly tightly limited to bots managed by the common bot wranglers.  This doesn't mean "no", but you may want to prepare answers to questions such as "What does that bot do differently?  Why shouldn't that bot be managed by the common wranglers?", etc.
 * persia is non-authoritative when it comes to bot management policies
<vish>  "bot wranglers" ! :D
<rww> Is that the polite term for what I'm doing when I feel like strangling ubottu?
<easter_egg> persia, the ubottu-br is like ubottu. But with the meetbot plugin too and for only brazilian channels
<easter_egg> persia, this is for not to overload the other bots
<persia> rww, It's the term I've always used for the folks that manage bots.
<persia> easter_egg, I'm not someone who can receive those answers well: you need someone authoritative about those things.
<easter_egg> persia, who is the one?
<persia> easter_egg, I'm not sure precisely, but I believe https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/+members is the current list.
 * persia could be mistaken: that could be the list of folks that can change the code of the bots
<easter_egg> persia, thank you very much
<easter_egg> i will search
<persia> I'd recommend waiting instead.  This time of day is not one that any of them tend to be active.  You might get a real answer sometime in the next 4-10 hours.
<easter_egg> ok =]
<rww> I'd wait for an IRC Councilperson, since they're the ones who can actually issue bot cloaks, so one would imagine they know about who gets them :)
<persia> Either way.  Waiting is best now :)
<Flannel> easter_egg: You can also get the normal bot mask of unaffiliated/ownername/bot/botname (where botname is the bots nick, and ownername is the owners nick)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-07
<MarkDude> How long can a quieting last? Whats normal?  And is it fair for it to be open ended
<MarkDude> There are at least a few people that witnessed my quieting and think that possible days appears to much
<MarkDude> There has been nothing *specific* as to why a q was used
<persia> MarkDude, The various sorts of operator actions have timeframes measured in minutes through months.
<persia> Generally, the best option is to discuss the quiet with the operator who quieted you.  This is a good forum in which to do it.
<MarkDude> With usually a warning being issued
 * MarkDude remembers that, I am an OP in quite a few channels :)
<MarkDude> Sure, we have plenty of CoC violations to share all around in the California Team
<MarkDude> We have had jono try to help here, along with paultag akgraner and a few others
<MarkDude> This dates back at least two years, non-transparent deals continually happen behind closed doors here
<MarkDude> Processes are said to be outlined and then are not.
<MarkDude> People have left the group over this
<persia> Well, I can't ever be in favour of CoC violations, but I tend to have a somewhat contrary interpretation of the CoC.
<persia> That said, I still think the best way to handle it is to raise it here, with specifics, like the channel in which you are quieted and the operator who quieted you (preferably in their presence).
<MarkDude> For one - I have publically asked the the lead contact of Cali to stop PMing me
<MarkDude> since last year
<MarkDude> He is not stopping
<persia> It is my firm belief that the CoC requires us to raise issues rapidly, publically, and respectfully.
<MarkDude> Doing it right now
 * MarkDude aggres
<MarkDude> agrees
<Flannel> MarkDude: I sent you a query to attempt to resolve your quiet sooner than other people would've been able to handle it, not to have a social conversation with you.
<MarkDude> Nathan said the team has a Benevolent Dictator.
<Flannel> MarkDude: And I will once again ask that you refrain from making baseless accusations.
<MarkDude> I asked you last year to not PM mer
<MarkDude> would anyone like to see my log
<MarkDude> \I have ASKED you NOT to PM me
<MarkDude> I dont trust you
<MarkDude> you say one thing in private
<MarkDude> then say it did not happen
<Flannel> MarkDude: Yes, you did.  However this was a little bit different, considering at the time you were quieted in the channel we usually speak in.
<MarkDude> wihout warning
<MarkDude> California team organization, management structure, processes
<MarkDude> Roadmap
<MarkDude> Jono wrote a blog entry on roadmaps
<MarkDude> Neal says one is "in the works" since Mark suggested it a few weeks ago
<MarkDude> Subgroups
<MarkDude> that is from last December
<MarkDude> where is that outline of problem solving Flannel ?
<MarkDude> The meeting paultag came to
<MarkDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/09December13
<MarkDude> You said you would outline a solving process *last year*
<IdleOne> MarkDude: This is not the place to discuss LoCo roadmaps
<MarkDude> you are the lead contact, Natahn called you a dictator, in the log
<MarkDude> IdleOne,  - not roadmaps, that Cali has needed a process to solve differences
<MarkDude> for years
<persia> Um, these issues are ones I think may be better raised in a forum watched by members of the LoCo council.  This may be such a place, but only coincidentally.
<Flannel> MarkDude: This channel is for discussion of bans/quiets/etc, this is not an appropriate venue for your soapboxing.  Considering you're still wound up, I'm going to recommend you talk to rww tomorrow about it when he gets back, since I don't think you and I are going to have a productive conversation about it tonight.
<IdleOne> MarkDude: I understand that but I think a better place/time would be at a us-ca meeting not in here
<persia> Flannel, Are you the op who quieted MarkDude?
<Flannel> persia: I am not.
<persia> Ah, then we are off-issue.  Excellent, saves worry.
<MarkDude> You told rww to quiet me
<Flannel> persia: I spoke with him earlier today  (in a query) because I was hoping we could resolve it sooner rather than later.
<Flannel> MarkDude: I did nothing of the sort
<MarkDude> rww & Flannel  have been talking behind the scenes since jono became involved
<Flannel> persia: Or rather, I pinged him.  He was away at the time.
<persia> rww, If you're about, would you suggest to MarkDude why he was quieted, and what he can do to resolve it?
<persia> MarkDude, You are not behind the scenes now.  Please concentrate on the issue at hand.
<Flannel> persia: He's detached, for the night I believe.
<persia> That makes it awkward :(
<MarkDude> Well no specifics onmy q. no op to do it. You are slick Flannel
<MarkDude> soryy irc group
<Flannel> MarkDude: What?
<MarkDude> let me know when This can be fixed
<IdleOne> err
<Flannel> MarkDude: I don't understand your last statement, can you please clarify?
<persia> I'm not confident regarding the policy, so I'd appreciate other's input: if the op is not available, does MarkDude have recourse to something else short term?
<persia> Oh, perhaps that's not an important question.
<Flannel> persia: His recourse would be to discuss it with other operators of the channel (like myself), but given his above outbursts, I don't think that conversation would turn out well at the moment.
<IdleOne> persia: yes he can always follow the appeals process with the IRCC if he feels an op has quieted/banned without a good reason
<IdleOne> but like Flannel said talking to other channel ops would be a first step
<persia> Well, thanks for reminding me of process :)  Maybe if he returns.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't think that process applies.
<IdleOne> Flannel: hmm you may be right, this is a loco channel issue
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yeah, that policy is just for -ops folks
<IdleOne> is there a loco channel council of sorts?
<Flannel> IdleOne: Not for IRC issues, no.
<IdleOne> well markdude is upset about a couple of issues. maybe he should take it to a loco meeting?
<Flannel> There's a general -locoteams channel (and a locoteams council), but locoteam issues aren't under their purview, I think you'd follow normal conflict resolution things, and then if that didn't work (there's more than one, etc), you'd go to the CC
<Flannel> IdleOne: following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoResolvingProblems
<IdleOne> thanks for the link, I'll look it over.
<IdleOne> well that says to contact jono
<IdleOne> from what I saw here I think that would be the next step for markdude
<Flannel> IdleOne: No, the first step would be to talk to the operators
<IdleOne> Flannel: you tried that, it failed for whatever reason.
<Flannel> IdleOne: Er, what?
<IdleOne> not trying to place blame
<IdleOne> just saying mark made it clear he does not want to discuss it with you
<IdleOne> least that is how it appeared to me
<Flannel> I don't think that's the case, and there's still other operators he can go to (like the one who quieted him in the first place)
<nhaines> Actually, Mark hasn't spoken with any of the channel ops since his quieting.
<persia> I'd agree with that assessment.  For perhaps unrelated reasons, Flannel makes a poor choice as the "other channel operator" in this very specific case.
<persia> But I don't think the next step ought be "contact jono": that breaks because he's only one person: we have councils for reasons.
<Flannel> persia: there's a third as well, and under normal circumstances, I would have no problem (and earlier today was hoping to) resolve the issue.  But with Mark's behavior here, I'm going to bow out due to potential percieved conflict of interest
<persia> Flannel, Probably safer: I don't mean any criticism of you as an operator, but it seems there is some unrelated conflict in this case, unfortunately.
<bazhang> nettolo, contact the op who banned you
<nettolo> now is not here
<nettolo> is glpiana
<bazhang> then /msg him when he is back
<newbie420> Could one of you idiots tell me a command for blocking people on here. I am being harassed by nettolo. Thanks.
<rww> !ignore | newbie420
<ubottu> newbie420: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<newbie420> Thanks.
<Tm_T> ikonia: what needs to be done?
<ikonia> Tm_T: removal or newbie420
 * vish wonders when rww became an idiot too ;)
<newbie420> What the fuck.
<newbie420> CUnts!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> newbie420: please behave
<vish> !language | newbie420:
<ubottu> newbie420:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> Chanserv lags :(
<Tm_T> it's better to have them going away themselves, less likely to return
<rww> indeed
<Tm_T> i.e. not getting aggravated by them
<Tm_T> if that's the right word (:)
<Tm_T> "provoked" perhaps
 * Mamarok puts that person on watch, might show up in #ubuntu-ch *sigh*
<nettolo> we
<nettolo> hi all i need a help
<nettolo> i'm banned from ubuntu-it but a op glpiana don't open me the room
<erUSUL> nettolo: with?
<erUSUL> nettolo: did you discussed this with him? why were you banned etc ...?
<nettolo> an misundestanding
<nettolo> undestand
<nettolo> and glpiana close to me oll possibilities to redime
<nettolo> help me
<nettolo> call glpiana op
<nettolo> !invite glpiana
<k1l> nettolo: did u try to speak to the op and solve the misunderstanding?
<nettolo> yes
<nettolo> i hope it want
<nettolo> you can contact
<nettolo> it?
<nettolo> :s
<vish> nettolo: pls be patient , once the concerned op are around your problem will be addressed.
<nettolo> thx
<nettolo> i see i can't enter in channel on efnet server
<nettolo> whit this bann
<rww> nettolo: channels on EFNet have nothing whatsoever to do with us. They're entirely unofficial.
<nettolo> i undestand but i go in server and i have to need enter in #windowsxp chan for infos sata drver
<nettolo> but i can't
<nettolo> rww you are a op?
<rww> nettolo: where?
<nettolo> you are a op in this channel
<rww> everyone with an Ubuntu Member cloak is an op in this channel
<nettolo> woo
<nettolo> can you go in ubuntu-it and say to glpiana to come here?
<nettolo> i spoke whit it
<rww> no, I don't speak Italian
<nettolo> no speack egnlis to whit glpiana
<rww> plus, I'm about to go to sleep. Just noticed it's 5am :\
<nettolo> glpiana undestand english
<nettolo> :S
<nettolo> where are you from
<nettolo> ?
<bazhang> nettolo, /msg glpiana hello
<bazhang> nettolo, contact him yourself.
<nettolo> u use /msg but it don't read me
<bazhang> nettolo, you need to contact him.
<nettolo> bazhang for you is simple ans easy
<bazhang> nettolo, next time dont get banned.
<nettolo> thanks for help but not is good idea for me
<nettolo> i have used /msg
<nettolo> but glpiana don't read me
<bazhang> nettolo, then be patient. nothing happens right away.
<nettolo> this chat is for support in ubuntu os?
<bazhang> this is for helping people who are needing help with international channels, such as #ubuntu-it
<nettolo> ok
<bazhang> yw
<nettolo> national is -it or -jp or -china
<bazhang> international
<nettolo> no i say only for nation for example italy is -it
<nettolo> international #ubuntu
<bazhang> English = #ubuntu
<nettolo> but english is international language #ubuntu can be internetional chan
<bazhang> nettolo, any way , wait some time, glpiana will respond some time in the future.
<nettolo> i think so no it is very angry :(
<lefantomedurezo> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lefantomedurezo> Hello, How can I dowload source code of ircbot?
<lefantomedurezo> on french channel the bot given me the link /buffer 6
<lefantomedurezo> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr   but I can't see any .py file
<glebihan> lefantomedurezo, running the command "bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr" will download the source code
<lefantomedurezo> -bash: bzr: command not found: witch package should I to install?
<Tm_T> bzr
<lefantomedurezo> okay, thank you
<izdubar> I got 29 minutes , hopefully that is enough time
<izdubar> this is Mark Terranova
<Pici> izdubar: Whats up?
<izdubar> I think this is where Laura told me to go
 * izdubar guesses no, shes not here :)
<Pici> izdubar: For?
<izdubar> Sorry bout yesterday
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> ?
<izdubar> Cali is getting old
 * izdubar is still gagged in Cali
<pleia2> nudged laura, we got him to the right channel
<izdubar> ty
<Pici> pleia2: So you need nothing from me at the moment?
<pleia2> Pici: only the answer to a question... coming to the PA geeknic on saturday? :)
<Pici> pleia2: Yep :)
<pleia2> woohoo!
<pleia2> see you there
<Pici> Yeah :)
<bognarandras> hi, please activate my ubuntu member cloak - here is my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~bognarandras (and sorry for the bad english)
<erUSUL> !nicksetup | bognarandras
<ubottu> bognarandras: To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bognarandras> okay, I already registered my nick
<easter_egg> someone from council online?
<bognarandras> or I ask someone from #ubuntu-meeting? :P
<erUSUL> bognarandras: ok; then you will have to wait for the usual supects to notice you
<erUSUL> Pici topyli jussi  ...
<bognarandras> okay
<easter_egg> is possible to have a ubuntu/bot cloak for the brazilian bot?
<easter_egg> the bot is ubottu-br
<maiatoday> hi all, I would like to request a cloak, please. launchpad id: https://launchpad.net/~maiatoday
<Tm_T> Pici: jussi: maiatoday is requesting a cloak
<Tm_T> maiatoday: they're sleeping possibly
<maiatoday> no problem, I can come some other time thanks Tm_T, what time zone are they on?
<Tm_T> maiatoday: european, they went idle just few hours ago
<ChrisWoollard> Hello
<ChrisWoollard> I am a Ubuntu Member. Can I get a cloak?
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<maiatoday> ChrisWoollard: I just asked and they seem to be asleep so I'm going to come back tomorrow, I think they also want your launchpad id link
<ChrisWoollard> ok, thanks
<ChrisWoollard> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cwoollard
<nhaines> ChrisWoollard: and make sure your nick is registered.  :)
<ChrisWoollard> it is
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<Pici> maiatoday, ChrisWoollard: Please hold on a moment while I grab a staffer to apply the cloaks.
<rww> topyli, Pici: Some cloak requests for you ^^^
<rww> eep :)
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<topyli> :)
 * marienz looks up
<Pici> marienz: Could you please apply an ubuntu/member cloak to both ChrisWoollard and maiatoday ?
<Pici> lowercase cloaks of course.
<marienz> how's that?
<Pici> Looks good :)
<Pici> ChrisWoollard: Congrats :)
<nhaines> hey, it worked.  Looks spiffy!  :)
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<rww> Pici: bognarandras too, unless being offline is a problem
<ChrisWoollard> do i need to disconnect for it to apply?
<rww> ChrisWoollard: no, it applied already, you just didn't see it happen
<Pici> rww: I don't have a lp name for them.
<ChrisWoollard> lovely, thanks
<rww> Pici: 13:37:06 < bognarandras> hi, please activate my ubuntu member cloak - here is my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~bognarandras
<Pici> rww: oops
<Pici> marienz: Is it an issue if they're not online? If so I'll just keep an eye on the nick and make a request when they return.
<marienz> Pici: as long as I can see in here that they did ask they don't have to be online
<marienz> (I set maiatoday for that reason)
<Pici> marienz: Well, could you please setup an ubuntu/member cloak for bognarandras then?
<marienz> want me to set bognarandras then?
<nhaines> heh
<marienz> done
<Pici> marienz: Thanks for all the help
<marienz> no problem
<rww> Pici: also, if you want to be super-awesome, easter_egg|off's been asking about ubuntu/bot/ cloaks for the last couple of days and nobody knows what the procedure and qualifications are for them ;P
<Pici> Email the IRCC, we don't get enough mail anyway ;)
<Pici> easter_egg|off: Please email the IRCC regarding your bot cloak requests, Our email address is irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-08
<rougeleaf> Good morning, where can I get some network assistance? Please
<nhaines> rougeleaf: what kind of assistance?
<rougeleaf> For a network bridge
<nhaines> You mean how to set up a computer to act as a bridge?
<rougeleaf> To bridge my wireless to my lan. I receive Internet via wireless, need to connect a non wireless device
<rougeleaf> I have done this many times in windows. I have been unsuccessful in linux.
<rww> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rww> Try #ubuntu if that doesn't work out.
<jussi> jpds: ubot2 is missing...
<rww> the bots are escaping :O
<rougeleaf> ubottu your links helped greatly, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rougeleaf> humm
<rougeleaf> ...Thanks for the support
<jussi> rougeleaf: rww called the bot for you :)
<rougeleaf> Not sure what that means
<jussi> !bot | rougeleaf
<ubottu> rougeleaf: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> see, I did that.
<jussi> rww:  did the one that you appreciated
<rww> jussi confuses new people!
<rougeleaf> lol indeed
<jussi> always :D
<rougeleaf> I get the idea, just the how part eludes me
<rww> rougeleaf: of internet connection sharing or bot usage?
<rougeleaf> As a friend said to me once, jack of all trades, master of none
<rougeleaf> The bot usage
<rougeleaf> ... The link via rww provided by the bot solved the answer I was looking for
<rww> rougeleaf: If you write a message beginning with "!" or "ubottu" (e.g. "!ics"), ubottu looks in its database, finds the "ics" entry, and then outputs it to the channel.
<rougeleaf> ! wireshark
<rww> without a space ;). but it doesn't know about wireshark anyway, so... :(
<rougeleaf> lol ok
<rougeleaf> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rww> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi has a list of all of them, or you can PM ubottu too.
<rougeleaf> Thank you for the bit of info, first time I have learned thus
<rougeleaf> this*
<rww> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia has entirely more information about bot commands than you'll ever want to know :)
<rougeleaf> Thank you much for the info
<rougeleaf> I greatly appreciate it
<guntbert> LjL: are you around?
<LjL> guntbert: yes
<guntbert> LjL: about the floodbots questions in #ubuntu-unregged - I have a little concern - are you the person to talk to?
<LjL> guntbert: most likely
<guntbert> LjL: I tried it - it worked - the question/answers are nice - but: everybody can stay in the channel as long they desire - so it seems pretty easy to feed the questions/answers into a database
<LjL> guntbert: yes it's true. i'm not really sure how to work around that. however, i'd keep a couple of things in mind: 1) you don't ever see the answers, so you'd still have to input those manually into the database 2) is it really any easier than registering bogus email address somewhere that lets you, and then registering your bots' nicknames using those?
<guntbert> LjL: good point  --- and I just found out that the two possible workarounds I "found" had serious flaws  (one would be to kickban every user after some time, the other wouldn't work at all so I won't mention it :-))
<rww> Every defense system has problems. The goal is to have problems that the other side has not yet managed/bothered to exploit ;)
<LjL> guntbert, rww: even if you kickban after a timeout, it's easy enough for the attacker to join multiple nicknames. they have proxies, very many of them. the only real fix i can think of would be to go back to the original idea of captchas, and implement them properly (i.e. not the way i had in mind), which would be annoying because of the way the bots work, and make it more complicated for users to join
<LjL> for now i say we cross our fingers and hope it's not worth it for the attackers to crack this
<rww> indeed
<LjL> although they already did try
<LjL> earlier on today, they joined a lot of clones from one ip address, which no apparent intent but to get questions asked
<rww> hah
<Pici> It was a lot of clones.
<rww> how long ago?
<Pici> I daresay hundreds.
<LjL> yes
<LjL> my client (which admittedly is sort of prone to hanging up)
<rww> ah, nvm, found it
<LjL> well, it hung up
<Pici> 7 hours.
<LjL> anyway i'll see if i can manage to have a backup method (i.e. captchas) ready in case this is cracked
<guntbert> what about PMing the questions? that wouldn't beat the clones but idling would not give them more info
<LjL> does anyone have experience with captchas and could either point me to some generator that can generate hundreds of them for me (and their solutions), or suggest another method that can work when the server is not the machine the bots are running on?
<LjL> guntbert: yeah i thought of that, but i think it might easily confuse people (i already have to deal with people *answering* in PM, god only knows why they do that), for not much of a gain since as you say clones can still join
<LjL> guntbert: anyway it would be very easy to change the bots to work from PM if the attackers attack
<guntbert> LjL: ack
<LjL> also, it really doesn't even take looking at all the questions to manage to get clones past the check
<LjL> go and guess why that is :P
<guntbert> LjL: as for the captchas problem: I suggest (after finding an acceptable generator :-)) to generate the secret string on the bots machine, send it to a (yet to find) online generator from which you'd get an url which you present to the user - so the checking would be really easy
<LjL> guntbert: sending it to the generator would pose a few problems. the bots aren't multithreaded, so making a connection to the internet is really not something they should do if they don't want to hang up
<guntbert> LjL: I see - I obviously didn't think far enough :-)
<LjL> guntbert: well you couldn't have known there was no multithreading. what i had originally in mind was, basically, have a static site containing 200 jpegs, named by number; have the bots contain a list of all 200 numbers and their solutions; give the user a random one (actually it's not random, and that is related to what i asked above :P), and if after looking at it they can provide the solution, it's done
<LjL> guntbert: the captchas are still a limited number (like 200), but if they can be automatically generated, that number can be made arbitrarily large (contrary to hand-crafted questions)
<guntbert> LjL: as an aside: there was just the question "how much is 6 and 2 (7+2)"
<LjL> guntbert: yeah i saw it. it'll be fixed in one minute when the bot updates
<guntbert> LjL: your idea seems sensible -- I'll be looking for a part of this solution - not sure which part :-) but I'll start with looking into the image generation
<LjL> guntbert: that's really the thing i need solved, the rest is just a little simple bot coding. somehow, i found a few places that will either *produce and check* captchas for you (like google's recaptchas), but not give you the solution so that you can use them on a static site; or generators that can give you one captchas, but can't really be used in batch mode
<LjL> note that i'd still stick to the current questions if at all possible
<LjL> a captcha image may seem simple enough, but it isn't really
<LjL> it doesn't work if you don't have a graphical browser (which is often the case if you're stuck with a broken install)
<LjL> and it doesn't work if you're blind
<guntbert> LjL: I like the current questions better too - but I'll try to find a batch-captchas-generator just in case
<LjL> thanks
<lefantomedurezo> Hello, what is the international chan ubuntu for offtopic?
<k1l> lefantomedurezo:  #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-09
<[drnathanfurious> wow, really strange behavior with the 'time' command... can anyone confirm
<[drnathanfurious> in the man page it says you can do
<[drnathanfurious> time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs
<[drnathanfurious> to format output
<rww> try #ubuntu?
<[drnathanfurious> whoah, where the f am i
<[drnathanfurious> oic
<[drnathanfurious> sorry
<erUSUL> [drnathanfurious: if you only use time you use the bash built in time. « help time »
<rww> erUSUL: we sorted it out in #ubuntu :)
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: lubotu3: !marketplace is http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace
 * nhandler added a slightly more detailed version of AlanBell's suggested factoid
<persia> !marketplace ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !marketplace
<ubottu> Find a company that provides local support for Ubuntu desktops and servers in the Ubuntu Marketplace: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-11
<lubotu2`> In lubotu2`, maxery said: how is feeling
<erUSUL> can someone kick wd409 ?
<erUSUL> virtual kick XD
<erUSUL> ikonia: kuni and katoe have/had the same ip FWIW
<ikonia> nice !
<ikonia> erUSUL: thank you
<erUSUL> surprised that wd409 does not have the same too. looked like a sofisticated troll ;P
<ikonia> yes
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-12
<Muscovy> Hi, I'd like to request a ubottu for #ubuntu-tour.
<Tm_T> jpds: Muscovy is requesting ubot4 to #ubuntu-tour ^^
<Tm_T> Muscovy: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nhandler> Muscovy: Technically, it would be nice if |Omega| requested the bot (since they are the only founder/op)
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Tm_T> right, forgot to check that (:
<Muscovy> By the way, is there a way to recover OPs? We lost it weeks ago and the channel's never been empty since.
<nhandler> Muscovy: The channel is registered. You don't need to wait for it to empty. Just have |Omega| add some more OPs: /msg chanserv help flags
<Muscovy> But I thought Omega lost OP.
<Muscovy> Does freenode persist it?
<nhandler> Muscovy: He might not be currently OPed (as freenode recommends). But he is on the access list (/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-tour list) and can have ChanServ OP him (/msg chanserv help op)
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks for your help. I'll leave him a message.
<Tm_T> and if you have any issues with channel maintainging, feel free to stop by (:
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-05
<savvas> hello, I would like to activate my ubuntu member cloak: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek
<IdleOne> ircc ^^
<IdleOne> savvas: just sit and someone will get that done for you :)
<savvas> alrighty, thank you!
<savvas> IdleOne: I don't have to be here to actually finish the cloaking do I? If so, I'll do it some other time. :)
<IdleOne> savvas: yes you need to be here but you are welcome to come back anytime
<IdleOne> btw congrats on membership
<savvas> thanks, it was a month ago hehe, I just remembered to activate the cloaking :P
<savvas> I'll join back some other day :)
<savvas> thank you for your help!
<IdleOne> ok, welcome.
<DJones> A question just asked in -uk by somebody helping a spanish speaking friend is whether ubuntu.com is available in spanish
<IdleOne> not that I can see
<m4v> DJones: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<m4v> is not ubuntu.com though
<DJones> m4v: I've pointed them at that one, I got the impression that was more the .es loco rather than ubuntu.com
<DJones> Thanks, I'll let them know anyway
<m4v> is not the es LoCo either
<DJones> Right, my spanish was never that good, always mixed up with spanish & french
<m4v> the es LoCo is a bit dead at the moment, their site is http://www.ubuntuspain.org/ and it wasn't updated in yaers
<m4v> years
<DJones> Thanks for the info anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-06
<AlanBell> !mootbot
<ubottu> mootbot is a bot to make the process of summarizing !meetings easier - Information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<AlanBell> meetingology is a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<Unit193> !meetingology is <reply>a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology>
<AlanBell> ubottu: y u no listen?
<ubottu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> !meetingology
<Unit193> He doesn't like me and you did it wrong :P
<AlanBell> yeah I did
<AlanBell> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> !meetingology | AlanBell Unit193
<ubottu> AlanBell Unit193: meetingology is a bot that runs !meetings and produces minutes - information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<Unit193> jussi: Thanks, I was just trying to help out, guess it didn't
<jussi> Unit193: you did fine. oh and btw, I suggest you look at the !gender factoid ;)
<Unit193> Sorry, *she (I even knew that...) :P
<Unit193> !comment 42970 apparently this |Can be removed?
<ubottu> Can be removed?: comment 42970 apparently this is a rude word in spanish, so I'm putting the ban back. yay
<m4v> whut
<Unit193> It's a factoid, just like !com
<m4v> oh
<Myrtti> !forget comment 42970 apparently this
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Unit193> !-has no arms to wear a watch and she
<ubottu> has no arms to wear a watch and she has no aliases - added by IdleOne on 2011-09-03 21:46:31
<Myrtti> !forget has no arms to wear a watch and she
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Unit193> !-com |I would assume
<ubottu> I would assume: com has no aliases - added by ikonia on 2011-08-09 11:05:41
<Myrtti> !com
<ubottu> com is responding very slow
<Myrtti> !forget com
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Unit193> Hopefully that helps more than it bothers
<Unit193> If you don't mind one more? freenode offers access to irc on the following ports: 6667, 6665, 6666, 8000, 8001, 8002. ssl access
<jussi> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> !freenode offers access to irc on the following ports: 6667, 6665, 6666, 8000, 8001, 8002. ssl access
<ubottu> Unit193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !-ssl access
<jussi> !search 6667
<ubottu> Found: freenode offers access to irc on the following ports: 6665, 6666, 6667, 8000, 8001, 8002.  ssl access*, freenode offers access to irc on the following ports: 6667, 6665, 6666, 8000, 8001, 8002.  ssl access
<jussi> !forget freenode offers access to irc on the following ports: 6667, 6665, 6666, 8000, 8001, 8002.  ssl access
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> fixored :)
<jussi> Unit193: feel free to say as many as you find - we are appreciative you are willing to do the work.
<Unit193> jussi: I'll keep looking, but I don't want to spam/bug too much on delete requests. !testing-#xubuntu is a dead link though
<jussi> Unit193: feel free to drop them on us in -bots if you prefer, but I dont think its an issue here. Im more happy that our factoid DB gets cleaned up.
<jussi> !testing-#xubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<IdleOne> +1 to cleaning up the factoid DB
<IdleOne> Good morning.
<Unit193> Good morning and oops about the ping :P
<IdleOne> no problem
<jussi> Unit193: working on that one.
<Unit193> jussi: Did you ask knome?
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing
<jussi> Unit193: yes, I did :)
<Unit193> He just asked me :P  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo Might be better though
<jussi> lol
<jussi> yeah, that looks ok...
<jussi> !no, testing-#xubuntu is <reply> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing/TestingInfo
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<average_guy> I would like to request an Ubuntu member cloak pls.  https://launchpad.net/~finley-rob
<Pici> average_guy: It doesn't appear that you are part of the Ubuntu Members team on launchpad.
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<average_guy> ok thank you
<tonytiger> Hi
<tonytiger> I've just got my Ubuntu membership and am requesting an ubuntu/member cloak
<tonytiger> My launchpad page is at https://launchpad.net/~tonywhitmore
<Unit193> Congrats!
<Pici> tonytiger: congrats :)
<Pici> jussi, elky, tsimpson, topyli: care to take care of tonytiger's cloak (there was a membership meeting today)
<Pici> Just be patient and wait for one of the IRCC members to take care of you and you should be all set :)
<tsimpson> marienz, mquin, tomaw: ping for cloak request
<marienz> hi
<marienz> ubuntu/member/tonytiger?
<tsimpson> tonytiger: sound good?
<marienz> or ubuntu/member/tonywhitmore? I can never remember which way around you do these
<tsimpson> marienz: you can't remember because we don't really have a "standard" ;)
<marienz> tonytiger: can you please "/msg nickserv set hidemail on" (if you want) and "/msg nickserv help set email"?
 * Fuchs spots a wild marienz
<marienz> I'm fairly tame
<marienz> tsimpson: please pick one :)
<tsimpson> lets go with account name for now
<tsimpson> (NickServ account name)
<marienz> tonytiger: you are now cloaked
<tonytiger> thanks all
<tonytiger> sorry, was called away for a minute
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-07
<Cheri703> ohh, I need my member cloak :)
<Unit193> Paste LP :)
<Cheri703> www.launchpad.net/~cheri703
<Cheri703> I think...am eating a cupcake, hard to type
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson elky topyli ^^ Cheri703 is part of the family
<Cheri703> :)
<IdleOne> btw you get dish duty this week :P
<Pici> hey, she wasn't the first person to ask for a cloak today.
<IdleOne> hmm, I must revise the chores sheet in that case
<IdleOne> Cheri703: your chores will be assigned shortly.
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> I prefer laundry to dishes
<IdleOne> ok, new chores... Pici gets dishes, Cheri703 gets laundry. I get to take the dog out AGAIN!
<Cheri703> *generally* laundry is less potentially gross than dishes...not always, but at least it can be gathered up in non-sketchy clothes ;)
<Cheri703> I should be around for a few more hours tonight, no real rush on the cloak or anything :) I forgot until just a bit ago
 * rww Cheri703 (btw: IRCC and freenode people tend to be around during Europe timezones, you'll probably get faster cloak help in a few hours or tomorrow morning)
<rww> ... that wasn't a msg
<rww> Cheri703, see above, everyone else close your eyes and pretend I'm competent at IRC :(
<Cheri703> hehe, yeah, I know about the european folks, I'll be back on tomorrow....as usual :)
<Unit193> !no, opendns is <reply>To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/
<Tm_T> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Tm_T> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, opendns is <reply>To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> ah, there
<Unit193> Thankie
 * Unit193 ponders saying something about !f5
<Unit193> !compositor-#xubuntu |Deadlink
<ubottu> Deadlink: For instructions on how to enable the compositor in Xubuntu, please see http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en#xcomposite
<jussi> !f5
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<jussi> lol, thats for release time
<jussi> although, now we have to remove shipit
<Unit193> It's not really worth saying, but there is no ShipIt anymore :P
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> !forget f5
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> Unit193: you got a replacement url for that xfce one?
 * Unit193 is on page 20 of a local copy
<Unit193> jussi: Testing? I'm sure
<Unit193> !testing-#xubuntu
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing
<jussi> Unit193: no, the compositor one
<Unit193> http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfwm4 good enough? "It provides its own compositing manager"
<Unit193> It's almost 7am so I'm a little slower
<jussi> Unit193: that doesnt help with how to enable the compositor...
<Unit193> jussi: I don't happen to know of any other than https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#How_to_enable_the_compositor_in_Xfce_4.6 :P  And that it's in Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Window Manager Tweaks > Compositor
<jussi> hehe
<Unit193> Starting in version 5, !frostwire is only a bittorrent client
<jussi> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jussi> Unit193: care to provide a revised text for that one?
<Unit193> ubottu: frostwire is a totally open source !bittorrent client, based on Vuze, the Azureus BitTorrent Engine.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Unit193> Best I could come up with (Sorry about -ops spam :P )
<Unit193> http://www.frostwire.com/about Replaced LimeWire torrent with vuze and dropped LW gnutella, GUI still based on LW?
<Unit193> And screen-#ubuntu-server is <reply>Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tsimpson> why is that #ubuntu-server specific?
<tsimpson> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Unit193> I didn't put that in, I'm just pointing something out?
<tsimpson> it was mostly a rhetorical question
<Unit193> Yeah, but I answered :D (I'll not do that)
<tsimpson> so what's the difference/relationship between byobu and screen-profiles?
<tsimpson> besides main vs universe
<Unit193> Also known as: screen-profiles
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/byobu
<Unit193> It's in universe? Would you happen to be on Natty?
<Tm_T> hmmm, I have never considered screen as "window manager" (:
<tsimpson> Unit193: no, lucid
<tsimpson> !info screen-profiles lucid
<ubottu> screen-profiles (source: byobu): package renamed -> byobu. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 56 kB
<tsimpson> !info byobu lucid
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 2.68-0ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Unit193> I guessed you were not on Oneiric or Natty
<tsimpson> !forget screen-#ubuntu-server
<ubottu> I'll forget that, tsimpson
<tsimpson> !no screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<tsimpson> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tsimpson> !no frostwire is a totally open source !bittorrent client, based on Vuze, the Azureus BitTorrent Engine. For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<tsimpson> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<tsimpson> !no gnutella is <reply> Some Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<tsimpson> god I hate these "list of software: ..." factoids
<Unit193> Packagename is deluge and GetDeb repos still have package frostwire4 and frostwire so while it's gone bittorrent, it seems you can still get the older one from somewhere (I wouldn't think it's maintained though)
<tsimpson> !bittorrent =~ /TorrentFlux/!Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<tsimpson> !no torrent is <reply> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> someone needs to provide a web UI to factoid editing
<tsimpson> *Someone who isn't me
<Unit193> Heh, do you have time for anything BUT ubottu?
<tsimpson> sometimes, I also sleep
<tsimpson> but then I wake up screaming, after having a supy-nightmare
<Unit193> How many times did someone recommend Limnoria? :P
<Unit193> I've also seen that rbot that I'm sure someone has pushed too
<tsimpson> the only reason we haven't move to rbot (or <insert other IRC bot here>) is because it would require rewriting all the plugins
<tsimpson> which we plan to do anyway, but it's painful enough already
<Unit193> Limnoria is like Gribble, updates/changes to Supybot is why I thought of that one (Had to see if it would even work myself)
<tsimpson> we have considered forking suptbot, but I'd rather not stick my name on any of that code
<Unit193> Haha! Yeah, seems rather heavy :P
<tsimpson> besides, "supybot" is the one in the repositories, so that's what I'd rather use
<dobey> hi guys. we're wondering what happened to the ubotu bot that was in #ubuntuone. it seems to have disappeared, and we really miss the bug info, and logging onto irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jussi> dobey: hi, which bot name was it?
<jussi> dobey: you still have logging (ubuntulo1 is there)
<dobey> jussi: i think it was ubot4` maybe?
<dobey> yeah, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/02/%23ubuntuone.html#t12:54
<jussi> dobey: ahh, thats jpds' baby.
<jussi> We will have to wait for him to be active.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> jpds: ping :)
<jpds> dobey: Back.
<dobey> jpds: thanks!
<dobey> cheers
<Cheri703> any of the cloak people around? I need mine :) (unless I somehow got one and didn't notice?)
<k1l> Cheri703: launchpad site?
<Cheri703> www.launchpad.net/~cheri703
<k1l> ircc ^
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson elky topyli
<Mkaysi> ubot4 seems to be missing oneiric
<ubot4> Mkaysi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> VorTechS, niko, tomaw: anyone around for a cloak request?
<niko> yes
<Mkaysi> [18:05:26] <GTRsdk> ubot4: info firefox oneiric
<Mkaysi> [18:05:26] <ubot4> GTRsdk: 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<Pici> Well at least it has jaunty and karmic ;)
<tsimpson> niko: could you give Cheri703 an ubuntu/member cloak please
<niko> done
<tsimpson> thanks :)
<niko> congrats Cheri703
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<IdleOne> yay Cheri703 \o/
<tsimpson> and congrats to Cheri703 too
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> thanks!
<tsimpson> jpds: ubot4 missing oneiric ^
<IdleOne> I wonder when m4v is going to apply for membership
<m4v> I made too many contributions so writing a wiki page for it is too much work </s>
<IdleOne> that makes sense in a universe of reverse logic like the Ubuntuverse
<m4v> I'll apply sometime, is just that... eh.. I guess I really don't like writing wiki pages.
<m4v> specially ones about myself.
<tsimpson> no one like writing wiki pages
<tsimpson> it's a hurdle that proves your determination ;)
<m4v> oh, makes sense.
<topyli> ah, Cheri703's thing is fixed, yay. sorry for my idling
<Myrtti> tsimpson: there was some others as well, but I suppose they need to be online to be handled
<tsimpson> yeah
<Myrtti> savvas
<Myrtti> just making a mental note
<topyli> two problems with wikis: 1) creating and editing on sucks, and 2) all this time you know someone will break it anyway
<topyli> Myrtti knows
<topyli> s/on/one/
<Myrtti> oh yeah
<Unit193> jpds: Got a sec? ubot2` doesn't respond to !info cherokee, only ubot2`: info cherokee (Nick prefix)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-09
<Unit193> Sorry about my nighyly visit, but some notes !debfoster dead - alsa-source dead - bzr change to http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html ? - cron has 404 - "latest kde" is old - synaptic will be changed for Oneiric, no?
<rww> those are all factoids?
<Unit193> Yes, after the dash
<rww> k, let's take a look...
<rww> !debfoster
<rww> !-debfoster
<rww> okay yeah, let's just go ahead and assume someone else is reading this
<rww> !forget alsa-source
<Unit193> Well, it has a deadlink
<rww> !forget alsa-source
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> Unit193: yeah, alsa-source was way old
 * rww moves on to bzr
<rww> !bzr =~ s%http.*Bzr%http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !cron =~ s/CronHowto.*$/CronHowto/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !forget latest kde
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> Unit193: We don't appear to have a factoid for Software Center at all. Any suggestions?
<rww> or hrm, I wonder if there's a factoid with a link to the wikipage about installing packages we could use instead
<Unit193> rww: I could try, but I'm personally not fond of it.
<rww> ah, yeah. me either ;)
<rww> I'll leave it for now and see if I can find a GNOMEy person to do some refreshers, it's a bigger issue than just !synaptic
<Unit193> !packages | This work, or you want me to make something up?
<ubottu> This work, or you want me to make something up?: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Unit193> Thanks for taking a look and I should be done with spamming you every night :P (Went through most, but I'm sure I missed a few still)
<rww> Unit193: don't worry about it, it's good someone takes a look at this stuff :)
<rww> (first thing I did when getting ubottu access was make huge numbers of edits ;)
<Mkaysi|E63> Someone should check host of ubot4. It seems to be affected by old security vulnerability in supybot (fixed in forks)
<Mkaysi|E63> That vulnerability causes them to ping timeout and take infinite amount of CPU and all supybots from Ubuntu repositories are affected
<pleia2> argh, you're right
<pleia2> jpds: I need to kill ubot4, as it's eating all my cpu again
<rww> huh, is that what took ubottu out yesterday?
<Mkaysi|E63> https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/issues/157 for more information
<pleia2> aha, and there's my nagios alert
<Mkaysi|E63> temporary fix without installing fork: @defaultcapability remove misc.last
<Pici> Mkaysi|E63: are the other ubots also vulnerable?
<Pici> Mkaysi|E63: Or rather, are the other versions of supybot in the ubuntu repositories vulnerable?
<Mkaysi|E63> All stock supybots from ubuntu repos or from supybot git repo, I think
<Mkaysi|E63> All of them, I think
<Mkaysi|E63> I know only that forks, gribble and Limnoria have fixed it
<pleia2> thanks Mkaysi|E63
<Mkaysi|E63> You're welcome, remove that defaultcapability as soon as possiblr
<Mkaysi|E63> *possible
<Pici> thanks!
<Mkaysi|E63> By the way, ubot4/logs/messages.log should be able to tell you who called the crashing command
<m4v> ubottu isn't really vulnerable, since only registered users can use supybot's commands, defaultignore is on.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, m4v
<m4v> bleah
<genii-around> Hehe
<Mkaysi|E63> Sync the database to ubottu.com now :)
<m4v> !forget isn't really vulnerable, since only registered users can use supybot's commands, defaultignore
<ubottu> I'll forget that, m4v
<Mkaysi|E63> Doesn't it still stay in the database?
<m4v> yep
<m4v> Mkaysi|E63: in any case, the bot team is aware of supybot being full of fail. Sometime we will have to either fork it ourselves or use one of the forks.
 * Mkaysi|E63 recommends Limnoria
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-10
<asdjaputra> does ubottu have seen command?
<rww> asdjaputra: no
<rww> in fact,
<rww> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rww> ;)
<asdjaputra> hmm
<rww> (this is a deliberate design decision)
<asdjaputra> it would help to have one, since ubuntu is a big channel
<rww> why?
<asdjaputra> since ubuntu is a big channel, and people come in/out everytime i can't see where did my friend go
<asdjaputra> i would like to see when he last logged in
<rww> if they use nickserv, /msg nickserv info nicknamehere
<rww> if they don't use nickserv, too bad :\
<rww> well, assuming they're not in your logs. I usually just /lastlog to find that out if need be
<asdjaputra> hmm i think nickserv will do the job
<asdjaputra> i won't be online 24/7
<asdjaputra> thanks rww
<rww> welcome
<Ms_Angel_D> Hello
<Ms_Angel_D> Is there anyone I can speak with about recieving an IRC cloak?
<bazhang> Ms_Angel_D, irc cloak? or ubuntu member cloak
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bazhang> general cloaks in #freenode
<Ms_Angel_D> bazhang I'm a ubuntu member and I would like a cloak...sorry I was afk for a few https://launchpad.net/~mrsangeld
<bazhang> Ms_Angel_D, okay just wait for someone to approve and activate jussi tsimpson nhandler topyli ^
<bazhang> well activate, no approval needed
<Ms_Angel_D> :)
<rww> bazhang: you forgot elky, and nhandler isn't a group contact :P
<Ms_Angel_D> sorry I'm a bit confused on how this works...basically I'm trying to be given permanent access to the ubuntu forum mods IRC channel..which they say can't be done w/o a cloak..and I'm not really sure how the cloak works..lol
<rww> Ms_Angel_D: basically, we have to wait for one of the IRC Council people to appear
<Ms_Angel_D> aww ok well then I guess we wait ty rww
<rww> Ms_Angel_D: also, you may want to relay to that channel's staff that invite exceptions can be set per nickserv account with (for example) /mode #channelname +I $a:Ms_Angel_D
<rww> i.e., no, you don't need a cloak to do it :)
<rww> and it's even preferred to do it that way, since it doesn't break on cloak changes
<oCean> rww: there isn't an ubottu factoid for this (pinging ircc members for cloak request I mean)
<rww> oCean: no, there isn't
<oCean> I thought IdleOn e suggested one, but maybe I'm mistaken
<Ms_Angel_D> rww: I relayed the message
 * Ms_Angel_D is away: Gone away for now
<rafaellaguna> Hi there!
<rafaellaguna> I need a bit of help with cloaking
<IdleOne> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<rafaellaguna> I'm already registered at IRC, and my launchpad page is launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna
<rafaellaguna> The FAQ says I need to ask about it here
<rafaellaguna> Sorry, I'm a noob with this
<IdleOne> no problem. :)
<IdleOne> topyli elky tsimpson We have a new Ubuntu member who would like a cloak.
<IdleOne> rafaellaguna: Just be patient and someone will activate your cloak soon and congratulations on membership :)
<rafaellaguna> Thank you so much :)
<Myrtti> congrats
<rafaellaguna> Thanks
<scofield> hi
<Myrtti> mmm
 * Ms_Angel_D is back.
 * rww looks for IRC Council people again
<rww> wow, really, still none around
<IdleOne> wonder if we should ask to add a couple of GC's and would they consider it.
<IdleOne> need break.
<rww> maybe we should just mandate that IRCC members can't be from the same country as another member :P
<rww> also, the maximum is generally four
<m4v> oCean: the IRCC has "IRCC" as a highlight, so no factoid needed
<m4v> ircc ircc ircc ircc ircc
<oCean> m4v: ah, ok
 * Ms_Angel_D is away: Gone away for now
<Fuchs> Ms_Angel_D: could you turn your public away message off, please?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> * ubuntulog_ has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> he rejoined all the other channels just not ours
<rww> which channel are you again? i forgot :<
<rww> WA or OR
<rww> oh, there you are
<rww> bkerensa: email rt at ubuntu com asking for it to be fixed, it's Canonical-maintained
<Nafallo> jpds: seems ubot2 isn't triggered on !info in #u-se again.
<Nafallo> jpds: !ping works :-p
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-11
<rww> elky: can you do the royal blessing at the two cloak requests above (rafaellaguna and Ms_Angel_D), please?
<elky> rww neither are online, one needs to be aware her _s will go, and i can't add them to the lp list until the moment that they get cloaked and not before.
<elky> Don't particularly feel like being scolded for that today.
<rww> ah, fun times. nvm then
<elky> yeah. welcome to why this is not working.
<IdleOne> elky: would it be possible to add some "special" GC's for the purpose of approving cloaks?
<IdleOne> for those times when ircc isn't around
<rww> IdleOne: as I mentioned earlier, no
<IdleOne> no because of freenode policy?
<rww> IdleOne: Nod. I inquired of freenode staff. You don't get any more GCs :P
<IdleOne> ah, didn't see you say that earlier
<IdleOne> oh well
<elky> IdleOne, no, we need the resident staff here able to play with the LP team. That's all.
<elky> the gc part isn't the issue. the paperwork is.
<jonathanh> Hi
<jonathanh> I want to recover my IRC nick because i forgot the password, Is this channel relevant to this?
<k1l_> jonathanh: try in #freenode
<jonathanh> thanks
<ubot2`> gusnan called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-03
<jbicha> how do I start a new #ubuntu channel for the Ubuntu GNOME remix?
<DJones> jbicha: The guidelines for creating new Ubuntu channels are listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-04
<Pricey> Howdy smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> Er, guys, how to apply for a Ubuntu channel?
<smartboyhw> #ubuntu-gnome in this case
<Pricey> smartboyhw: The channel is there and can be used... I don't see much desire for it though. (There's just you in there)
<smartboyhw> The problem is I can't be op
<Pricey> I imagine the developers working on those packages already communicate elsewhere..
<jussi> de ja vu?
<smartboyhw> What is de ja vu?
<jussi> (17:18 finnish time on monday...)
<smartboyhw> ?
<jussi> smartboyhw: its a break in the matrix...
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> So could someone help me then?
<Pici> Why do you need the channel?
<smartboyhw> Well, jbicha is working on the Ubuntu GNOME remix, and I'm helping too
<jussi> He was here the other day about this,...
<Pici> oh?
<smartboyhw> Oh!
<smartboyhw> Then...
<jussi> [17:18:07] <jbicha> how do I start a new #ubuntu channel for the Ubuntu GNOME remix?
<jussi> [17:22:58] <DJones> jbicha: The guidelines for creating new Ubuntu channels are listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<smartboyhw> But it is registered to freenode-staff
<smartboyhw> So I think jbicha is having problems registering it
<smartboyhw> Pricey, would you please help?
<DJones> smartboyhw: Because the channel is in the #ubuntu* namespace, you would need to speak with the IRCC council as a starting point
<Pricey> smartboyhw: If an Ubuntu Group Contact requests the channel, I can transfer ownership.
<smartboyhw> So can any GC help me please???
<Pricey> smartboyhw: be patient and hopefully one will get back to you. (They've seen your request)
<smartboyhw> Sure. let's wait
<smartboyhw> Er, any GC here?  Just a ping, don't worry:)
<Pici> smartboyhw: I've contacted jbicha to see if he still wants the channel.
<smartboyhw> OK
<jussi> smartboyhw: just relax, I guarantee they have seen it, and ar probably talking abotu it... D:
<smartboyhw> ;D
<smartboyhw> Thanks Pici and jussi for your help:)
<smartboyhw> jbicha: YAY
<ubot5> In ubot5, smartboyhw said: !ubuntu-gnome is Ubuntu GNOME Remix, a version of Ubuntu in GNOME skin. Visit #ubuntu-gnome for details
<TheLordOfTime> !ubuntu-gnome
<TheLordOfTime> oops
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime: I just want to apply
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  see #ubuntuforums
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-gnome, TLoT said: !gnome-remix is <reply>Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is built from the Ubuntu repositories, but is designed to use a non-Unity GNOME environment. Join #ubuntu-gnome if you want to know more.how'd this be?  !gnome-remix is <reply>Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is built from the Ubuntu repositories, but is designed to use a non-
<TLoT> okay, my irc client is screwing up
<TLoT> ignore my last few edit suggestions
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-gnome, TLoT said: !gnome-remix is <reply>Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is built from the Ubuntu repositories, but is designed to use a non-Unity GNOME environment. Join #ubuntu-gnome if you want to know more.how'd this be?  !gnome-remix is <reply>Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is built from the Ubuntu repositories, but is designed to use a non-
<TLoT> seriously...?
<TLoT> okay hold on
<TLoT> something's wonky
<TLoT> let me try that again...
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-gnome, TLoT said: !gnome-remix is <reply>Ubuntu GNOME Remix is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu GNOME Remix is built from the Ubuntu repositories, but is designed to use a non-Unity GNOME environment. Join #ubuntu-gnome if you want to know more.
<TLoT> geez...
<TLoT> i had to basically throw a raw IRC message to get that to send right
 * TLoT debugs xchat
<TLoT> how do i see the raw of a factoid?
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: !+ http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Getting_raw_factoids
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson:  thanks, forgot the symbol to find it :p
<Pricey> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson:  does that work with the ubots as well, not just Ubottu?
<tsimpson> it should work with any of the official bots that serve factoids (short answer "yes")
<TheLordOfTime> (long answer "in theory"?)
<tsimpson> well I can say it does work with ubottu, ubot5, lubotu1, lubotu2, and lubotu3
<bobweaver> Hello there is some strang things going on
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  will you tell them what you just seen
<bobweaver> or what you just told me
<safinaskar> "Received unknown CTCP-1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE- request by bobweaver!~bobweaver@ubuntu/member/bobweaver"
<bobweaver> what is that all about ?
<safinaskar> bobweaver: okey, okey. you didn't send my any cookie. so, this is just bug somewhere
<safinaskar> bobweaver: so, all is ok. disregard all.
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  I can tell you that I have not /msg you
<bobweaver> but I want to get to the bottom of this
<bobweaver> can anyone weigh in on this plz
<IdleOne> bobweaver: possibly your irc client is running some script that is auto sending ctcp request, but if no one else has brought this to your attention it is unlikely.
<bobweaver> IdleOne,  thanks
<bobweaver> it is weired because I reported that bug today
<IdleOne> what bug?
<bobweaver> that has to do with .goutput $HOME folder crap
<bobweaver> let me find it for you
<Sidewinder1> A lot of folks in #freenode are complaining/mentioning 'frigg' sending CCTP version requests; I wonder if this is related?
<bobweaver> !bug 984785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984785 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) ".goutputstream files polluting $HOME" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984785
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: it's not
<bobweaver> that is the same output as  what he is getting
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: frigg is our service bot that does 1 up to 2 ctcp version requests on connect
<Sidewinder1> Fuchs, OK, thanks.
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: it doesn't affect (hopefully) what clients send as ctcp requests (else that client should be burnt)
<Sidewinder1> I was just wondering and you've corrected my mistake; thanx. :-)
<bobweaver> meaning that under my HOME folder there is files in inside the files there are the txt that says the same thing that safinaskar  was saying that he recived
<Fuchs> Sidewinder1: you're welcome :)
<bobweaver> like if I do    cat ~/.goutputstream-SPDAJW
<bobweaver> I get this joseph@joseph:~$ cat .goutputstream-SPDAJW
<bobweaver> that is the same thing that safinaskar  is saying that he is reciving
<bobweaver> then when I just paste that I see this in my client
<bobweaver> * #ubuntu-irc :Cannot send to channel
<bobweaver> am I being used as a bot do you all think ?
<bobweaver> like a bouncer bot ?
<bobweaver> I am new to all that
<IdleOne> what irc client are you using and have you recently installed and scripts/plugins for it?
<Fuchs> bobweaver: I just tuned in, so I didn't get the whole backlog. What client are you using?
<bobweaver> Not that I know of
<bobweaver> it is xchat
<Fuchs> you installed it via the ubuntu package management, I assume?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> only thing I have as far as I know is autologin
<bobweaver>  /msg nickserv identify <my pass>
<bobweaver> that is the only thing that I think that I am running on start up
<Fuchs> you shouldn't do that
<Fuchs> see http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> for a way better method
<Fuchs> can you put that file you have there in a pastebin?  (maybe check whether it contains any private information first)
<bobweaver> which file ?
<bobweaver> sorry
<Fuchs> .goutputstream-SPDAJW << that thing
<bobweaver> the .goutput-* one ?
<Fuchs> yes
<bobweaver> yeah there is like 20 of them
<bobweaver> under my home folder hidden
<bobweaver> but I will def do that brb
<bobweaver> Fuchs,  this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186219/
<bobweaver> I did not alter it at all
<Fuchs> that looks like a XAuthority magic cookie
<Fuchs> which itself is fine and something you need, but that filename is a tad bit odd
<Fuchs> how do you launch xchat?
<bobweaver> from unity
<bobweaver> here is all the files that are under my home dir
<bobweaver> ls -al | grep .gout
<bobweaver> oops
<Fuchs> (don't post that in here, just in advance)
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> pastebinit ?
<bobweaver> it is just a list of the .goutput files
<bobweaver> I just dont want people to think that I am trying to send them "Magic-cookies"  which I though like you said are for xorg
<Fuchs> hrm, no
<Fuchs> it appears that these things are unrelated to xchat, and not really an IRC issue, so that is more something for #ubuntu
<Fuchs> on the other hand, your Xchat sending out CTCP requests, is a tad bit strange. But if it only happened once so far, I would not care too much
<bobweaver> but why is dude getting messages from me ?
<bobweaver> <safinaskar> "Received unknown CTCP-1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE- request by bobweaver!~bobweaver@ubuntu/member/bobweaver"
<bobweaver> he got that message a couple of times from me
<Fuchs> yes, that is a tad bit strange. Have you received similar reports?
<bobweaver> an I dont even know that dude
<safinaskar> bobweaver: no, no. just one time
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  thanks
<bobweaver> sorry about that
<Fuchs> bobweaver: then I wouldn't worry too much about it,
<bobweaver> safinaskar,  1st I would like to say thanks for showing up here . 2) thanks for telling me that this is going on
<bobweaver> Fuchs,  ok
<Fuchs> I assume you tried to paste the content of that file, and due to some characters in there it somehow ended up as a ctcp
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> I did
<Fuchs> then probably this
<bobweaver> on #ubuntu today
<Fuchs> it contains a lot of non-printable / control characters
<safinaskar> bobweaver: you are welcome
<Fuchs> so maybe your xchat got a tad bit confused
<Fuchs> maybe just use a pastebin for now to show it to others
<bobweaver> Fuchs,  that makes some sense
<bobweaver> Thanks I will consider this solved for now but if I have anymore issues I will come here asap
<Fuchs> okay
<bobweaver> Fuchs,  IdleOne  safinaskar  I can not thanks you enough
<bobweaver> I will now leave the channel to keep it openm
<bobweaver> open *
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-05
<hakermania> I want my cloack
<hakermania> cloak**
<Pici> hakermania: can you please link to your launchpad account?
<hakermania> Pici: https://launchpad.net/~hakermania
<Pici> hakermania: just a moment.
<hakermania> Pici: I'm just 18, so I can wait for about 60 years :D
<Pici> hakermania: hopefully it won't take that long.
<hakermania> Pici: Oh, no worries
<Pici> yay
<hakermania> yay
<hakermania> PIci, thanks!
<Pici> guntbert: all updated.
<guntbert> Pici: thank you, I've been searching her brain for 10.04 - there are more - shall I go through them?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-06
<IdleOne> !codecs | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html#  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> is that correct?
<guntbert> looking
<guntbert> IdleOne: nearly - please omit the #
<IdleOne> !codecs =~ s/#//
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> looks good
<IdleOne> thanks for your help sir :)
<guntbert> IdleOne: no problem here - did that syntax really work?
<IdleOne> the one you provided, no
<guntbert> ok, that leaves us only the long way - good to know - I guess we can wait until the next LTS for a new update :)
<IdleOne> hehe, thank goodness
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-07
<MGandTL> Hi everyone! I'd like an IRC cloak please. My LP profile is here: https://launchpad.net/~michael.rawson and I'm MGandTL on freenode.net. I think I've done everything right...thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> MGandTL:  make sure you set up autoidentify prior to you joining channels, so the cloak actually applies before joining channels (assuming they approve the cloak)
<Unit193> AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T, h00k?  (Just a little ircc hilight)
<TheLordOfTime> :O
<TheLordOfTime> you PINGED THEM
<TheLordOfTime> how... DARE... you...
<TheLordOfTime> anyways... *returns to debugging `php 5.4.6 + LoTcodechanges`*
<MGandTL> TheLordOfTime, thanks. Yeah, I've got xchat setup to do that.
<MGandTL> Unit193, you awoke the IRC dragons. Run for it!
<TheLordOfTime> any IRCC member here?
<k1l> the are all drunk outside and party all night :)
<Unit193> ...Or playing the Google logo.
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<AlanBell> MGandTL: hiya
<MGandTL> Hi. :)
<AlanBell> I am not massively drunk, so lets get this sorted
<MGandTL> Feel free afterwards. :)
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  send me some whiskey if you can, i'd kinda like ot be drunk today :P
<AlanBell> staff can we have an /ubuntu/member/MGandTL cloak please
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  tweak:  ubuntu/member/MGandTL   ;)
<TheLordOfTime> no beginning / :P
<TheLordOfTime> </hypercriticality>
<tsimpson> staff know ;)
<AlanBell> oh yeah, I don't need to cd to it :)
<MGandTL> AlanBell, am I okay to go? Midnight where I am.
<Unit193> They like to clearify, but if they get a confirm from both sides that it is good....
<MGandTL> uhh....which means? Sorry, sleepy.
<MGandTL> okay, I gotta go. Drop me a line at my email if you've got a problem. Thanks!
<Fuchs> staff has scripts for it anyway
<Fuchs> and staff assigned the cloak to MGandTL now
<Fuchs> as not all of us are in here, I'd recommend (if nobody answers) to have a look at /stats p and/or #freenode. Good night everbody :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-08
<Unit193> Good night, Fuchs.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-09
<jea> Hi. I was wondering if I would be able to get a cloak for my nick, after becoming an Ubuntu Member
<jea> My launchpad profile is at https://launchpad.net/~joeladdison
 * Unit193 pokes AlanBell 
<AlanBell> hi jea
 * Myrtti looks
<AlanBell> looks good to me
<jea> hi AlanBell
<Myrtti> AlanBell: which format do you want it to be, again?
<AlanBell> Myrtti: so would it be ubuntu/member/jea or ubuntu/member/jaddi27
 * AlanBell goes to check
<jea> ah, sorry about that. Didn't even think about it
<AlanBell> it is nickname
<AlanBell> so ubuntu/member/jea please Myrtti
<Myrtti> nickname, accountname or launchpad?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<AlanBell> says nickname there
<Myrtti> jea: which nickname do you mainly use in freenode? are you aware you can change your accountname to be one of your grouped nicks?
<jea> Myrtti: I will mainly use jea as the nick in freenode
<jea> What are you referring to with the accountname?
<Myrtti> I can cloak you with whichever but it would be nice if it wouldn't need to be changed every so often :-)
<Myrtti> your account name for freenode is jaddi27
<jea> Right. so I should change the main name, is that right?
<Myrtti> you don't need to, but just wanted to check if you were aware that you can change it
<Myrtti> anyway, the cloak
<jea> I know I can change it, but hadn't looked into it
<Myrtti> there you go
<Unit193> Congrats, jea.
<jea> I will do it soon, and fix it up
<Myrtti> congratlations on Ubuntu membership :-)
<Myrtti> I can't type :-(
<jea> Thanks a lot for that Myrtti, AlanBell and Unit193
<jea> Myrtti: it is alright. I have that problem all the time :P
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-02
<linuxtech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks implies that a cloak of the form "other/cloak/ubuntu.nickname" would not be a Official Ubuntu Community Member.   Can I get one of those cloaks without being a member?
<TheLordOfTime> linuxtech:  that's still an official  "ubuntu member" cloak for all intents and purposes
<TheLordOfTime> linuxtech:  so unless you're an Ubuntu member that cloak's not available to you.  All the cloak formats listed there are ubuntu cloaks.  All except the bot one i've seen on members.
<linuxtech> OK Thanks, I guess I will have to wait until I go through the process of becoming a member.
<linuxtech> Or get one from someplace else like freenode or prgmr.com.
<Fuchs> you can get an unaffiliated one from #freenode
<Fuchs> the above mentioned format is a dual cloak, they are highly discouraged and usually not given anymore. And in addition to that, to get the ubuntu part one still has to be a member.
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<linuxtech> I am kind of dubious about the benefits of a cloak as it is security through obscurity.  And it's not like I am hiding who I am my hostname as cp.linuxtech.org...  I look at the cloak as more of an advertisement of I support the project.
<Fuchs> It is not security at all
<Fuchs> and cloaks are never advertised by freenode staff as that
<Fuchs> they are here to show affiliation (or lack thereof) with a group / project
<TheLordOfTime> exactly, they don't have any "security" benefits really, at all.
<Unit193> I think the one they say is more for security is connecting over tor.
<Fuchs> yes.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<Fuchs> (which, funny sidenote, applies a gateway cloak)
<Unit193> tor-sasl, iirc.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> gateway/tor-sasl/NICKSERV
<TheLordOfTime> where NICKSERV is the nickserv account primary nick
<TheLordOfTime> (in my case, that would be "lordoftime")
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-03
<Exio4> i can't have a custom cloak when using tor :(
<jose> Exio4: unaffiliated is not custom, and you have trekweb's on at the moment
<Exio4> i was joking, it is because when i connect over tor i don't get my cloak changed :P
<jose> you usually do, but anyways
<Exio4> my trekweb cloak doesn't get overriden by tor (or other gateway/s cloaks)
<ck> who can help ubuntu member cloak
<bazhang> ck, are you an ubuntu member
<ck> i m last member
<bazhang> ck, link to your launchpad page please
<AlanBell> ck: can I have a link to your launchpad page
<ck> https://launchpad.net/~saintjohn769
<AlanBell> excellent
<AlanBell> so first you need to register on freenode
<ck> thx u ;p
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AlanBell> then when you are logged in we can get your cloak sorted
<bazhang> congrats ck !
<ChitKo> AlanBell: bazhang: now chitko
<bazhang> :)
<ChitKo> AlanBell: bazhang: now i can ?
<ChitKo> bye
<AlanBell> erk
<AlanBell> well, chitko was logged in momentarily
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/chitko cloak for ChitKo please
<Pricey> AlanBell: That's assigned. Feel free to ping me if I'm online.
<AlanBell> thanks Pricey
<Pricey> No probs.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-04
<Unit193> io: Helloooooo, can you update !isitout? :D
<io> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<io> but it is out
<io> Unit193: what would you like it to say?
<TheLordOfTime> Unit193:  i'm assuming something along the lines of Saucy not being released yet is what you want it to say, right?
<Unit193> Well, of course I'd like "<reply>No, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!"  but I suppose something like "<reply>The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013."
<Unit193> TheLordOfTime: Nah, that Edgy is out, of course.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Unit193> :D
<TheLordOfTime> I think the second of your recommendations is better, less of an attitude on it, and more actual information
<TheLordOfTime> come October, we could probably make it say "It'll be out when it's out" or something
<Unit193> I like the first, more fun. :D
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<io> ubottu: isitout is <reply>The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<ubottu> But isitout already means something else!
<io> !no isitout is <reply>The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<ubottu> I'll remember that io
<io> !isitout
<ubottu> The 19th release of Ubuntu, Saucy Salamander, will be out in October of 2013.
<Unit193> Danke.
<io> sure thing
<Unit193> See?  Even with a nick change, can't hide. :P
<io> I really think you need to get edit rights
<io> this would save you so much time :)
<io> I changed nick today because I had twelve attempts at login on this nick
<Unit193> What's bad is when you aren't online!
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<TheLordOfTime> io:  heh
<Unit193> (Also, this way there is some peer review.)
<io> Unit193: We can check and see who did the last edit in case someone did put something that shouldn't be there :)
<io> But if you don't trust yourself I guess neither should we :P
<TheLordOfTime> hah
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-05
<mhall119> can I request the irc log bot for #ubuntu-touch-music please
<mhall119> popey: ^^ requesting
<popey> hah
<popey> i just asked in -ops :D
<IdleOne> logbot requests go to rt@ubuntu.com
 * popey hugs IdleOne 
 * IdleOne takes popey's wallet.
<IdleOne> likely to have more money than I do
<popey> zero! :D
<popey> I'm like the Queen, I don't carry cash :D
<IdleOne> just my luck
<TheLordOfTime> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-06
<PinchMe> Hi all, it was suggested i ask here for an ubuntu project cloak. I'm pinchme at launchpad, so i suppose the cloak should reflect that.
<DJones> Give it a bit of time, one of the IRCC will be along at some point to check eligibility etc
<Tm_T> PinchMe: hi, could you link to your launchpad profile while I check other details?
<PinchMe> Thanks you
<PinchMe> I'm new in the ubuntu sphere, so i'm not sure about the rules
<PinchMe> trying to figure out the bzr commands so i can push initial code (git user...)
<PinchMe> :)
<Tm_T> PinchMe: you are this? https://launchpad.net/~pinchme
<PinchMe> Tm_T: that's right
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<PinchMe> i just opened the account for my project
<PinchMe> IdleOne: thanks! i'll read the guidelines
<Tm_T> PinchMe: Ubuntu project cloak is for Ubuntu members, see the membership page linked above (:
<PinchMe> Tm_T: well, i'm working on an ubuntu fork for appliances and should be a member - reading up on it
<PinchMe> ah, it's for contributions directly to ubuntu, not forks i suppose
<Tm_T> yes
<m4v> IRCC: might I have an ubuntu cloak? https://launchpad.net/~m4v
<Tm_T> m4v: who are you
 * Tm_T huggles m4v with all the motherly love
<Tm_T> staff, may we have ubuntu/member/m4v cloak for m4v please?
<m4v> Tm_T: a bot herder? :P
<Tm_T> m4v: you should have that as your job title on business card
<m4v> err, I might have to change it to "maintainer of automated service software for IRC networks" or something
 * tsimpson goes for "software management practitioner for real-time network communication services and utilities"
<tsimpson> though that may not fit on the card ;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> mmm
<Myrtti> done
<m4v> thanks.
<Myrtti> np
<Tm_T> Myrtti: thank you (:
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-08
<Katsuma> Is this ops from #ubuntu-uk?
<IdleOne> Katsuma: you're going to need to be patient, but seeing how you aren't banned in #ubuntu-uk you could message one of the ops in that channel and talk to them
<IdleOne> btw #freenode has nothing to do with ubuntu ops
<Katsuma> IdleOne: who do you recomend talking to?
<IdleOne> probably AlanBell, send him a message and he will get to it ASAP
<Katsuma> IdleOne: I sent him a PM
<popey> wonder who that was/is
<bazhang> popey, the kid who had about 20 different garfield comic nicks
<bazhang> probably the number one issue/troll ever in -uk
<popey> ugh
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-02
<popey> can we please lose ubot2` from #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> hey
<seb128> #ubuntu-desktop got duplicate bots (ubot2` and ubot5), could we get one out? ;-)
<seb128> (not sure where the new bot is coming from, popey said that was the channel to ask on though)
<Unit193> seb128: You are on the access list of #ubuntu-desktop, at this time we're recommending you set a quiet on *!~ubot2@*[6~[6~
<Unit193> *!~ubot2@*
<seb128> ?
<seb128> sorry, I'm not sure what the access list is and what setting a quiet means
<seb128> why do we have a new bot that used to not be there and why does it need to stay?
<Unit193> It doesn't need to stay, ubot5 is replacing ubot2`, but ubot2` recently came back online (maintainer has been unresponsive).
<seb128> oh, ok
<Unit193> As for the "access list" comment, it's the channel mod or OP permissions, you have them.
<seb128> k, thanks
<seb128> I put a +q on *!~ubot2@*
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<seb128> Unit193, thanks :-)
<Unit193> Sure.
<JFSTWO> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubot2`> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2`> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> JFSTWO called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<JFSTWO> e
<JFSTWO> !ops
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-03
<pleia2> we have meetingology, but can we get ubuntulog in #ubuntu-meeting-2?
<pleia2> I thought we had brought it in already, alas
<Pici> pleia2: you can make an RT request for that.
<pleia2> Pici: thanks, will do :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-04
<pietroalbini> hi! I'm an Ubuntu Member, but I've changed my launchpad nickname from pietro98-albini to pietroalbini. Can the cloak be changed? Thanks
<tsimpson> AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T, hggdh: ^
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-05
<Tm_T> pietroalbini: hi
<apw> hiya, we seem to have gained some duplicate ubotN bots in #ubuntu-release and #ubuntu-kernel, and we are wondering where they came from
<apw> they seem to have ubuntu/bot/ubotN identities, so i assume they are registered somewhere
<tsimpson> apw: ubot2 is rather outdated and unreliable, I'd suggest you set mode +q *!~ubot2@* in those channels where you see both ubot2 and ubot5 until we find a permanent solution
<k1l> jpds_ is the admin?
<jpds_> tsimpson: Oi.
<tsimpson> jpds_: hey, you're alive then? ;)
<jpds_> Alive but busy.
<tsimpson> jpds_: do you know anyone willing to take over the maintenance of ubot2? or do you think it would be better to retire it and replace ubot5 in its channels?
<jpds_> What's there to maintain?
<tsimpson> the code its using
<tsimpson> and its settings
<tsimpson> ubot2: info bash
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<tsimpson> ubot2: lts
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tsimpson> ubot5: lts
<ubot5> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<tsimpson> it also has config values for some factoids
<Letozaf_> Hello, I wanted to ask for a member cloak as yesterday I was admitted as ubuntu member, this is my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~carla-sella
<niko> /14/14
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-07
<optrusty_> :(
<optrusty_> Bye
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-02
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2015-September/001822.html
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-03
<dholbach> hiya
<Pici> dholbach: howdy
<dholbach> hey Pici
<dholbach> I was just going to ask who of the IRC Council would have time for a catchup with the CC in a bit :)
<Pici> dholbach: I'm kind of around, I'll ping the other irccers and see if someone else might be able to join me
<dholbach> <3
<teward> anyone know who runs ubot93
<DJones> I think that is Unit193
<teward> Unit193: ubot93 and !info doesn't recognize Precise
<teward> which IIRC is not EOL yet
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-04
<willcooke> Hello folks, could I get an Ubuntu member cloak please?  https://launchpad.net/~willcooke
<Pici> willcooke: sure.. give me a moment to confer with the cloak gods.
<Pici> willcooke: this will replace your canonical cloak, is that okay?
<willcooke> Pici, yeah that's good. thanks
<hggdh> willcooke: welcome to the new cloak :-)
<willcooke> thanks! \o/
<Pici> woo
 * genii passes around celebratory beverages
<benonsoftware>  /buffer 95
#ubuntu-irc 2020-09-01
<Unit193> !info xfce4-notifyd groovy
<ubottu> xfce4-notifyd (source: xfce4-notifyd): simple, visually-appealing notification daemon for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1 (groovy), package size 121 kB, installed size 787 kB
<Unit193>  xfce4-notifyd | 0.6.1-1        | groovy/universe  | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, ppc64el, riscv64, s390x
<Unit193> It's...behind the archive.
<Unit193> !info firefox unstable
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Mozilla Firefox web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 67.0.3-1 (unstable), package size 43989 kB, installed size 167845 kB
<Unit193> firefox    | 80.0-1        | unstable       | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, mips64el, s390x
